# Onkyo HT-S7200



## DMTerms

Wanted to start this new thread. Any other users/owners out there? Originally was intending to buy an HT for less than $1000 using Pioneer VSX-1019, Energy C100 fronts, CC50 center and C50 surrounds plus the best sub200 priced sub out there, but it eventually boiled down to costing around 950, without stands or wires and only 5.1. Newegg placed the new HT-s7200 on sale (plus my wife wanted tallboys) hence bit the bullet on this. For my purposes in a 20x14x11ftceilings living/dining area in my apartment, fit the bill.


Connected PS3, Wii, Comcast HD and karaoke to it and I'm very happy.


Waiting on monoprice wires and speaker stands.


Any other owners out there, and any thoughts?


----------



## cecoleman

I just ordered this one myself from HHGreg. They matched Newegg's price for me, but Its coming from from Indy to here on Wednesday for pickup. Looking forward to it. What TV are you hooking it up to?


----------



## pottscb

I'm reviewing the Onkyo 7200 for Secrets and I have to tell you, I'm pretty darn impressed. It has a very dynamic sound with lots of impact (240 Watt? powered sub), comes with an iPod dock, its 7.1 or 5.1 + height speakers PLIIz, or + powered Zone 2 for outdoor patio speakers. The receiver is 130X7 and it has 5 HDMI inputs and 2 sub outputs (the website is incorrect unless my sample is pre-production, and I don't think it is as all pieces were sealed in plastic) with Faroudja upconversion to 1080i.


The only drawback I've experienced is that it has a very reachable volume limit (around 65 on volume dial) which is still pretty loud in my big living room...should be really loud in a midsized living room. I've never seen a HTiB that was its equal for the money!


----------



## DMTerms

Hi Cecoleman, hooking it up to my Elite Pro111fd (thanks to Worstbuy's sale and fatwallet notification), and it looks great. I mean even the Wii upconversion is not too bad at all, rounds off pixelation on Mario Galaxy and Resident Evil.


Pottscb, I'd agree it is a pretty impressive sub, quite huge physically. Placed on half knob at -4dB and it rocks my place. Could still go up. Yes volume meter is max at 80, but independent speaker settings could be jacked up to I think around +12dB each, hence if you wanted this as public address system, it could.


I guess audio purists would still frown on HTIBs, but for the price, still pretty darn good. Plus my tears to Band of Brothers lossless sound is enough satisfaction for me, I guess. Cecoleman, please tell me how you feel about yours when you get it set up. Have fun.


----------



## Bill L.

I just ordered one from newegg and hope this thread continues. I am a total noobie and it will be a real challenge for me. It should arrive by Friday.


----------



## Dave41200

Please bear with my stupid question. Even though this 7200 comes as a 7.1 system with 7-speakers, can I run it as a 5.1 and just not use the other two speakers? I do not want 7 speakers because this system is going in my finished basement which I turned into my game/hockey sports room.


If I only use 5 of the speakers, will that supply more power to the amp or other speakers because of less drain on those two speaker channels?


Also...I was on the NewEgg.com site and compared the 5200, 6200 7200 and the great deal they have on the previous 7100 model. Except for a some speaker size and low end frequency response differences, I did not see much of a difference elsewhere.


Can anyone help me out with the above questions and is the 7100 a good deal at $200 less than the newer 7200. And will I notice any sound quality difference between the 7100 and 7200? Maybe I only need the 6200 or 5200. Power output seems the same and so do the feature.


Thank-you


Dave


----------



## HiDefRev

Yes, you can set it up as a 5.1 system, but WHY would you want to ???? It makes no sense to do that. That's similar to using only 1 speaker in a stereo set up. You'll be missing 2 channels of audio information. And, NO, it will NOT send more power to the 5 speakers if you set it up as a 5.1 system. You DO NOT want the 5100/5200 as neither of these two utilize HDMI repeater functions. Stick with the 6100/6200 or 7100/7200, and use ALL 7 speakers + the sub. You'll be glad you did ! And if you can get a good deal on the 6100 or 7100, go for it. There isn't that much difference between them and the 6200 and 7200.


----------



## afrogt

You are so wrong! Is this your first AV Receiver? It makes perfectly good sense to configure the room for 5.1 if it cannot accomodate a proper 7.1 setup.


You don't miss any channels of audio information by running 5.1 instead of 7.1. If you set the surround back speakers to OFF, then the info will be sent to the 5.1 side surrounds. Nothing will be missed.


Also, if you don't have the your room set for proper 7.1 implementation it can sound worse than a properly configured 5.1 setup. In a proper setup, the surround back speakers should be placed at least 3 feet behind and above the listening area.


If you can't do 7.1 right, just stick with 5.1.
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messa...79/129023.html 
http://www.practical-home-theater-gu...ers-Placement:


----------



## afrogt

You also get a little more power if you are driving less channels. Lab measurements of the Onkyo 606 receiver which is the same receiver in the 7100 Onkyo HTIB.

http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...nk/index3.html 

*HT Labs Measures: Onkyo TX-SR606 A/V Receiver*

Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 81.2 watts

1 percent distortion at 109.4 watts


Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 73.2 watts

1 percent distortion at 87.4 watts


----------



## cecoleman

Well I picked mine up from HHGREGG today and got it set up. It was a lot work tearing out my old equipment and hooking this one up. It was a lot of setup for me to do hooking up Blu-Ray, Xbox, and Wii into the system. How do you do the up-convert on the Wii? It still shows its 480P for me. Also, I can't quite figure out why my TV optical in is set as CD. I have crappy cable where I am and get my HD through my Panny Plasma's qam tuner. So, I have to run the sound to optical. The thing is when I choose TV from the input options, I then have to hit CD to get the audio.


Also, on the downside I didn't get the screws to connect the front tall-boy speakers to the metal base. I looked everywhere for it, any clue where it was supposed to be? Now as far as the sound... it was killer! I actually didn't hook up the sub as I am thinking of keeping my old one. I have a Velodyne sub that is about 4 years old which I bought by itself for about 300 bucks then. It rocks hard still and am unsure the one that comes with the 7200 would be an upgrade. Anyone with a clue on that?


Anyway... great set and nice upgrade.


----------



## cecoleman

Oh and another thing... anyone with a clue where to get speaker stands for these rear speakers supplied with the 7200? My old stands don't cut it.


----------



## dvansowhat




cecoleman said:


> Oh and another thing... anyone with a clue where to get speaker stands for these rear speakers supplied with the 7200? I got 2 pair of Sanus stands at Best Buy for my side and rear as they are adjustable in height. The screws for the speaker stands were in the wiring package on mine. I went with 16 gauge wire due to some long runs that I have.


----------



## cecoleman

Which model of Sanus did you get? They have two sets... on is like 55 the other like 85 bucks.


----------



## Dave41200

Hello Afrogt and everyone else....Thanks very much for the information so far. I still have another comment and dumb question.


My sports room in the basement is small and I am already having to deal with my wife who does not want to clutter the area's around the sofa and love seat we have set up to view the flat panel TV in the entertainment center. If my wife had her way, she would have me get a soundbar with sub woofer and that's it. I did consider that from Definitive Technology with their Mythos SSA-50 and Pro Sub 1000, but I know it's not true surround and that would set me back about $1300, plus, another $800 or so for a A/V Receiver. By getting this all in the box Onkyo, I can have decent sound for only about $600 to $800 dollars.


With that said, that is why I do not want to set up the system as a 7.1 because my wife will go nuts with too many speakers all over the place.


With the 5.1 set-up, I know where the two fronts, center and sub go, but where do the back speakers go? Do they go on a stand above and behind my sofa as I watch TV, or do they go to the sides? Are the sides used just when you use it as a 7.1 set-up?


Thanks again for the help and patience with me, but I am clueless to all of this. First system ever. Next will be how in the heck will someone like me be able to figure out how to connect and set everything up with all of the remotes and stuff and on-screen stuff.


The 7100 is on sale for $200 less than the 7200. Might be a good deal for me.


Dave


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17153691
> 
> 
> Which model of Sanus did you get? They have two sets... on is like 55 the other like 85 bucks.



I got the 55$ ones and they are easy to put togther. If you use small enough wires you can run them up inside so they don't show. The size I have is like lamp cord so I taped them to the outside with black tape as they are too large to run through.


----------



## dvansowhat

Dave : If this is your first system if you use HDMI connections to all of your components as in your tv BD or DVD player, then it all depends on the ability of your equipment you now have to receive a digital signal over HDMI, otherwise you can use any other connection as component, composite...etc. as this system has many hook-ups for most any home. This is very brief but you need to look at what you have now and there capabilites in order to utilize any modern system as this is.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave41200* /forum/post/17154655
> 
> 
> Hello Afrogt and everyone else....Thanks very much for the information so far. I still have another comment and dumb question.
> 
> 
> My sports room in the basement is small and I am already having to deal with my wife who does not want to clutter the area's around the sofa and love seat we have set up to view the flat panel TV in the entertainment center. If my wife had her way, she would have me get a soundbar with sub woofer and that's it. I did consider that from Definitive Technology with their Mythos SSA-50 and Pro Sub 1000, but I know it's not true surround and that would set me back about $1300, plus, another $800 or so for a A/V Receiver. By getting this all in the box Onkyo, I can have decent sound for only about $600 to $800 dollars.
> 
> 
> With that said, that is why I do not want to set up the system as a 7.1 because my wife will go nuts with too many speakers all over the place.
> 
> 
> With the 5.1 set-up, I know where the two fronts, center and sub go, but where do the back speakers go? Do they go on a stand above and behind my sofa as I watch TV, or do they go to the sides? Are the sides used just when you use it as a 7.1 set-up?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help and patience with me, but I am clueless to all of this. First system ever. Next will be how in the heck will someone like me be able to figure out how to connect and set everything up with all of the remotes and stuff and on-screen stuff.
> 
> 
> The 7100 is on sale for $200 less than the 7200. Might be a good deal for me.
> 
> 
> Dave



Check the links in post #8, it tells you where to place your surround speakers.


Your Onkyo surrounds have keyhole slots for wall mounting, it shouldn't take up too much space. They're less than 4 inches deep.


----------



## DMTerms

Cecoleman, for Wii to upconvert to 1080i (or any NON-HDMI source), there's a button below the main volume button labeled "VIDEO". This would give you choices what to do with the signal (pass thru, 480p, 720p, 1080i). Do this with the Wii input active. I can't seem to do this though with my cable box hooked via HDMI...I want my non-HD channels to be upconverted and stop flickering when changing channels to HD ones. If i connect the cable box though via component AV, I get the upconversion video, but I only have 2-channel audio which I can't Dolby to surround...darn it...sounds like best bet is cable box component video then optical cable for audio...too many wires.


I'm also knocking my head which speakers to go with. The sanus ones with bent heads sound like a great idea for the rears, and I'm leaning towards that, I just don't know how to connect the speakers to them. The keyholes behind the speakers are just too high for the brackets with the Sanus HF1b. I don't like to drill into the satellites, so I'm thinking Velcro???


Too bad your tallboy screws are missing. Regular and properly sized ones might suffice perhaps? And your Velodyne still sounds good though, I'm not the proper authority on subs, but they are a dedicated sub company. Or....please tell me what a 7.TWO system sounds like...that probably sounds great - with your neighbors soon knocking on your doors for peace and quiet.


Dave41200, sure you can set it up as 5.1 as you would please. The proper wiring for it to the receiver is in the instruction manual (whether i think you just connect the rears to the side surrounds). Afrogt is right, positioning on post #8 or google Dolby THX, they have diagrams for the optimal position. Why not use the extra 2 speakers for Zone 2? And indeed the 7100 are much more cheaper right now (if I wasn't patient enough, I would have bought these 4 weeks ago, I ended up with the 7200 happily). You dont have to pay 799 or 899 for the 7200 though, just be patient and promos will come. Don't forget bing cashback too.


Sorry for the long post.


----------



## DMTerms

Got the monoprice 16g wires, and even at 16g they are pretty thick. The better gauge wires I think improved some of the output from the rear surrounds, especially I had runs for them at 30feet and at 37feet using the dental floss wire included. Used Sanus stands Hf1b for the rears to bend over (no pun intended) the back surround sound, and Sanus Htb3b for the L-R surrounds, with the help of industrial grade velcro from Lowes. Re-ran Audessey but still had to increase the center channel to around +6dB for movie dialogue audio. Still reading on audio concepts to titrate crossovers and adjusting the LFE on the bass. Still a great sounding system.


----------



## DMTerms

Oh and btw, cecoleman, instead of watching TV then hitting CD to get optical audio, you can use "Input Assign" in the Setup Menu, then if you have your cable designated as "CBL/Sat", go to Digital Audio input, scroll down to CBL/Sat, then have that input audio from "Opt 1" (that's the one receiving optical from CD i think, if not, then its Opt 2). Hopefully that should do the trick.


Hope this helps, unless you figured it out already


----------



## cecoleman

I get back home late tonight I will check it out. I read the manual on the flight to the northwest where I am taking a Master's course. I'm looking forward to getting home to jamming this thing.


----------



## cecoleman

Okay I actually found the screws to the front speakers. Yes! However, one thing I haven't worked out yet... How do you access the iPod from the iPod dock. I have it plugged in, the audio plays just fine... but he video is just a blue screen with the input label in the corner. Any help here? I have a second generation iPod Touch.


----------



## cecoleman

Another thing... I can't seem to get TrueHD to light up on the receiver. I have blu ray player set to Linear PCM and my receiver to go direct. No Go.


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17178592
> 
> 
> Another thing... I can't seem to get TrueHD to light up on the receiver. I have blu ray player set to Linear PCM and my receiver to go direct. No Go.



You should see if the disc has 7.1 on it and try a setting like bitstream from your player or anyother audio options it has and send that to the receiver and let it do the decoding of the sound track from the disc.


----------



## nickoakdl

Has anyone heard of either of these top two sites listed here:

http://www.google.com/products/catal...ton#scoring=tp 


They claim to have new S7200s for under $650 shipped with stellar reviews, but it seems too good to be true.


What do you think? Am I missing something?


----------



## cecoleman

I got mine at HHGregg, talked'em down to six-thirty as they matched Newegg's price on labor day weekend of 670. I talked them into giving it to me for less because of sales tax would have made it more.


----------



## cecoleman

Okay on the downside after playing around with this thing all day... the iPod dock doesn't show playlist and music navigation on the screen. It only comes up for videos I am afraid.


Also Does anyone know how to set it so 5.1 digital audio from say ESPN can be set to all 7 speakers of the 7.1? I noticed tonight that my 5.1 is only rendering sound from the back speakers and not the side rear speakers. I've been through the assigning sources over and over, but nothing.


----------



## DMTerms

You can use Neo:6, Dolby PLx or simply Full All channels and 5.1 sound will be redirected to all 7 channels. ESPN would definitely let you do this and sounds great. Although it depends on the source/movie I believe: I was watching TNT's LOTR Part One and despite the above audio settings except Full All Channels, I can't have it out 7.1 Then in Part 2 and 3, the above settings spread it out to the 7.


On the iPod on port, directly navigate on the ipod to "videos" then play the video you want, give it time and it should output the video out. This is what i do with my iPhone 3g though havent tried it on my 3g nano (don't know if that has video output settings). The thing I can't figure to make the system do is it claims it can play out a picture slideshow and music from the iPhone at the same time, no good. And unfortunately the receiver definitely doesnt have a GUI for the ipod, just navigating left and right and that's it.


----------



## cecoleman

Will the Full All Channels mode still keep it in dolby digital? Or will this create a DSP mode in a sense? I want to somehow maintain the 5.1 dolby sound, just spread out over the back channels. Funny when I tried it on PLII it still only plays in back channels and not rear sides. My rear sides work fine because it all works great on Xbox and BluRays.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17178592
> 
> 
> Another thing... I can't seem to get TrueHD to light up on the receiver. I have blu ray player set to Linear PCM and my receiver to go direct. No Go.




You're not going to get the TrueHD light to come on if you have your blu ray player set to LPCM. That means the player is doing the decoding of TrueHD internally and then passing it on to the receiver.


You need to set your player to bitstream, not Linear PCM.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17182312
> 
> 
> Will the Full All Channels mode still keep it in dolby digital? Or will this create a DSP mode in a sense? I want to somehow maintain the 5.1 dolby sound, just spread out over the back channels. Funny when I tried it on PLII it still only plays in back channels and not rear sides. My rear sides work fine because it all works great on Xbox and BluRays.



All channel stereo is not a function of Dolby Digital, its a DSP which turns a two channel signal and spreads it equally over 7. But it doesn't have a dedicated center channel which anchors the dialogue like Dolby Digital 5.1 does.


I believe the receiver should display Dolby PLII*x* if you have 7 channels connected. Do you have HD cable box or sat receiver?


----------



## cecoleman

Unfortunately I have simple cable running to the TV via Coaxial, my TV is doing the QAM tuning thing for digital cable. Its a limitation of where I am, my job pays for free digital cable to a provider that is ancient with no box. Also my Blu-Ray player won't decode TrueHD, this I just discovered. Bummer!


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17182565
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have simple cable running to the TV via Coaxial, my TV is doing the QAM tuning thing for digital cable. Its a limitation of where I am, my job pays for free digital cable to a provider that is ancient with no box. Also my Blu-Ray player won't decode TrueHD, this I just discovered. Bummer!



This is what I was asking in my previous posts as to the capabilities of your player to send the signals to your receiver. Without knowing your entire setup it is hard to know.


----------



## cecoleman

Okay I got TRUEHD to work now... checkmark! However, is there a way to run the TRUEHD through all seven channels (surround back?) This is my last mystery I think.


----------



## cecoleman

Update still no luck on converting TrueHD audio 5.1 to a 7.1 configuration without changing formats.


----------



## DMTerms

Unfortunately from what I've been googling on the internet on PS3/BD player settings to the RC160 or any other receiver in general, 5.1 HD format sources cannot be redistributed lossless to 7.1 unless you filter them through another sound format such as Dolby PLx II or Neo 6 or similar formats. Essentially you lose lossless sound and have it processed. Nevertheless it's totally up to you and your ear if you want it as 5.1 loseless or spread out via these sound formats. I run my BDs processed by PS3 ran LPCM to the receiver then use the above formats and it sounds great. Running it as Multichannel or Direct sounds fine too, but I want the sounds zinging past me above my head and to the back.


There are so few movies out there with more than 5.1 channel HD sound...and from what I hear interestingly its these asian action movie BDs that are being encoded in 7.1 HD sound.


----------



## rasTico

I'm surprised this hasn't made it on here - the ht-s7200 is available on new egg for a sweet deal through tomorrow. I think I'm pulling the trigger tomorrow...


on sale now plus a coupon (HTS6185) = $679.99 w/ free shipping.


Just thought I'd share the love.


- rasTico


----------



## nickoakdl

Anyone want to post pics of their S7200 setup? The only pictures I've seen of this are the manufacture ones and I'm curious to see what it looks like in real life. It will also give me a better idea of how those tallboy speakers will look next to a tv. Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time.


----------



## cecoleman

I thought I would post some photos of my HT7200 setup. This is a couple shots of the front setup with my G15 Panny Plasma. I am really liking this setup.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rasTico* /forum/post/17216018
> 
> 
> I'm surprised this hasn't made it on here - the ht-s7200 is available on new egg for a sweet deal through tomorrow. I think I'm pulling the trigger tomorrow...
> 
> 
> on sale now plus a coupon (HTS6185) = $679.99 w/ free shipping.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share the love.
> 
> 
> - rasTico



This was the price during labor day weekend as well. HHGREGG matched it for me and I bought it that week. They even gave me the price so the the taxas wouldn't put it over the newegg deal.


----------



## DMTerms

 Attachment 153229 

Attachment 153230 

Attachment 153231 


My set up. Last picture showing velcro attachments to Sanus stands.


----------



## rasTico

I pulled the plug - ordered the setup yesterday along with sanus wall mounts... the surrounds are going to have to mount up high with the way my living room is set up. I'd have speaker wire running across my room that I'd have to tape down (serious oh-****-fall-risk) in order to mount them lower. Hope it works out.


I'm going to do the Dolby IIz setup... has anyone set it up this way? How does it sound?


I'm giddy excited. It's going to be my HT setup. A few specific Qs -


1. I have an Oppo 970HD and was going to run it through the receiver - can I pick between the receiver and the Oppo to handle the upconversion??


2. Otherwise I only have my cable box (RCN - Motorola DCT6412 III) to hook up and I'm going to run that through the receiver... have any of you had the lag when changing channels when you run the cable box through the receiver??


3. I was going to buy some dayton 16awg from partsexpress along with a subwoofer cable and the extra HDMI cable I need to hook things up. Anyone noticed a difference with better speaker wires with this specific setup??


I'll probably have a few other Qs about setup down the line. Hopefully it's here on Wed since I have off work and could potentially get it all set up. Thanks in advance... I'm on the forums reading up and researching all the time (hence the Oppo buy a few years back and my Blue Jeans/ Monoprice cables).


----------



## dvansowhat

Don't have Oppo for no.1 no.2, have no idea if it is capable of receiving HD content. No. 3. Bigger wires are better if you have long runs. I used over 130 ft. of 16 gauge for my 7.1, but every room size is different. I am very pleased with my results so far but be aware that the RC-160 runs very warm so have plenty of air circulation in your set-up.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMTerms* /forum/post/17222401
> 
> Attachment 153229
> 
> Attachment 153230
> 
> Attachment 153231
> 
> 
> My set up. Last picture showing velcro attachments to Sanus stands.



Lol, my friend has that exact same couch set! Thats a nice tv stand, what is it?


----------



## DMTerms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982* /forum/post/17228465
> 
> 
> Lol, my friend has that exact same couch set! Thats a nice tv stand, what is it?



TV stand/entertainment center's also from Value City furniture


----------



## tOSUSteve

Anyone know of any good deals available? Newegg is best I have found @ $729 - Would like to find it a bit less


----------



## Kurtz9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tOSUSteve* /forum/post/17229984
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any good deals available? Newegg is best I have found @ $729 - Would like to find it a bit less



I'd just keep an eye on newegg....they've had it on sale for 679 twice in the last couple weeks


----------



## cecoleman

Again I would reiterate, that if you find it on new egg for 679... print it and take to HHGREGG, they'll match it.


----------



## mtbvert

Quick question i didn't see addressed anywhere else in this thread.


Anyone notice they have dropped the Sirius Satellite radio readiness?


----------



## willyy1

*Anyone know of any good deals available? Newegg is best I have found @ $729 - Would like to find it a bit less*


I just received this from shopblt.com. They have 3 left for $637.98


----------



## ickysmits

^ they don't look like authorized sellers and, if that's the case, you wouldn't get a warranty.


----------



## tOSUSteve

Got the unit Friday, pretty sweet. Does it up-convert an HDMI connection, if so where do I set it? If I push the video setup, it says not available on the receiver. If it doesn't should I supply the receiver via component from my cable box?


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tOSUSteve* /forum/post/17262536
> 
> 
> Got the unit Friday, pretty sweet. Does it up-convert an HDMI connection, if so where do I set it? If I push the video setup, it says not available on the receiver. If it doesn't should I supply the receiver via component from my cable box?



HDMI does not need upconverting as it will show what is being fed into it natievly from your source. If you do not have an HD source then going to component will not be good. This is assuming you have an HD signal from your cable box.


----------



## tOSUSteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvansowhat* /forum/post/17263724
> 
> 
> HDMI does not need upconverting as it will show what is being fed into it natievly from your source. If you do not have an HD source then going to component will not be good. This is assuming you have an HD signal from your cable box.



I had the cable box on auto & depending on the channel it would either be 720 or 1080. I did set the cable box to be 1080 always & will see how that goes. I thought that the receiver would possibly do a better job of converting than the cable box.


One thing that immediately started annoying me was having to use the cable box remote & receiver remote to control the DVR & receiver. That really isnt a knock on the unit, since I think any HT would have this limitation. I ordered a Harmony 880 remote so I can get everything onto 1 remote.


----------



## willyy1

Any good recommendations on a all in 1 remote?


I've got the 7200,PS3 slim, HD-DVR Satellite box and a 42" Phillips TV


----------



## tOSUSteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willyy1* /forum/post/17267871
> 
> 
> Any good recommendations on a all in 1 remote?
> 
> 
> I've got the 7200,PS3 slim, HD-DVR Satellite box and a 42" Phillips TV



Will let you know how the Harmony 880 works out in a few days, its in transit right now. There is a forum for just remotes as well.


----------



## DMTerms

Have to take back my opinion on 7.1 channel movies...looks like indeed there's a lot of 7.1 HD sound BDs out there...but who on earth wants to hear Harold and Kumar eat cockmeatsandwich and Good Luck Chuck on 7.1 freaking channels??

http://blu-raystats.com/ 


So far the only decent movie I feel is The Orphanage, a well done horror flick from Spain.


Neighbor had building management knock on my door btw, said "bass was going boom boom boom" while listening to Silversun Pickups w/ Subwoofer at 0dB only.



[/quote]There are so few movies out there with more than 5.1 channel HD sound...and from what I hear interestingly its these asian action movie BDs that are being encoded in 7.1 HD sound.[/quote]


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMTerms* /forum/post/17289815
> 
> 
> Have to take back my opinion on 7.1 channel movies...looks like indeed there's a lot of 7.1 HD sound BDs out there...but who on earth wants to hear Harold and Kumar eat cockmeatsandwich and Good Luck Chuck on 7.1 freaking channels??
> 
> http://blu-raystats.com/
> 
> 
> So far the only decent movie I feel is The Orphanage, a well done horror flick from Spain.



Your kidding? There are all sorts of great 7.1 movies. _Dark City, 3:10 to Yuma, Pan's Labyrinth_, pretty much most of New Line Cinema's line up.


----------



## rogercor

Having hard time finding this system in stock at any stores.

If anyone knows of a store in the South San Francisco Bay area that has the 6100, 6200 7100 or 7200 in stock let me know.

Roger


----------



## rjpinyou

I have a question about this home theater (the HT-S7200 specifically)...I am very interested in purchasing it but this is the deal breaker...


Can you control the ipod via the remote?


Can you navigate the ipod menu/interface via the remote?


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpinyou* /forum/post/17295050
> 
> 
> I have a question about this home theater (the HT-S7200 specifically)...I am very interested in purchasing it but this is the deal breaker...
> 
> 
> Can you control the ipod via the remote?
> 
> 
> Can you navigate the ipod menu/interface via the remote?



According to the manual it does. If you can find a online manual then look on pages 57-58- and 59 will explain it for you.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvansowhat* /forum/post/17296140
> 
> 
> According to the manual it does. If you can find a online manual then look on pages 57-58- and 59 will explain it for you.



I PM'ed you the answer to this question.


----------



## dvansowhat

Should of had my glasses on, pages 55-56-57.


----------



## cecoleman

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## dvansowhat

If everything works, then it is hard to fault this system.


----------



## mappleby285




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rasTico* /forum/post/17224994
> 
> 
> I pulled the plug - ordered the setup yesterday along with sanus wall mounts... the surrounds are going to have to mount up high with the way my living room is set up. I'd have speaker wire running across my room that I'd have to tape down (serious oh-****-fall-risk) in order to mount them lower. Hope it works out.



Has anybody mounted the sides/rears on the wall? From the pictures on the last page they look pretty damn big. When I finished my basement I ran wiring into the ceiling for the rears and the side walls for surrounds and I don't want stands behind my couch. It seems like ones this big though will stick out quite a lot. I may end up buying in-wall ones regardless to have them blend in but I'm not sure entirely yet.


----------



## tOSUSteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mappleby285* /forum/post/17369902
> 
> 
> Has anybody mounted the sides/rears on the wall? From the pictures on the last page they look pretty damn big. When I finished my basement I ran wiring into the ceiling for the rears and the side walls for surrounds and I don't want stands behind my couch. It seems like ones this big though will stick out quite a lot. I may end up buying in-wall ones regardless to have them blend in but I'm not sure entirely yet.



I will measure them tonight & report back, IMO they aren't very big but size is a relative term


----------



## mappleby285

Thanks. Also, would I have to buy anything additional to to mount them on the walls?


----------



## tOSUSteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mappleby285* /forum/post/17390824
> 
> 
> Thanks. Also, would I have to buy anything additional to to mount them on the walls?



They measured 4.5 wide 9.0 high & 3.75 deep


They have a bracket attached to the back that you could mount them to the wall with.


----------



## cecoleman

Anybody else with the 7200 have issues sometimes with your XBOX enabling digital audio? Sometimes I'll notice my xbox is running sound analog instead of 5.1 EX? I have turn off the xbox and turn it back on when this happens.


----------



## Mr Forbez

Thanks to everybody for the info on the forum and this specific thread. I've been researching the 7200 vs. the 9100THX for awhile now, and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the 7200. I can't currently justify the price difference between the two, especially since HHG currently has the 7200 for $640.


I'm currently in the midst of updating the massive wall of entertainment my roommate and I have going at home, which consists of side-by-side 65" Mitsubishi TVs (6 year-old rear projection models) and a hodge-podge of cheap audio items, including a sub-standard Yamaha receiver with floor speakers and old Sony satellites. We're upgrading to 73" DLPs and I want to make sure the sound isn't neglected this time around. We call the room the Temple of Boom, and it sounds like this rig will help us live up to that name. If I can pry myself away from the gaming and Blu-Rays I'll post pictures of the setup when it's all finished next month.


----------



## pappy97

Question for Onkyo 7200 HTiB owners:


How easy it on the remote to change the volume of the center channel and the surrounds?


I ask because one thing I like to do for DD 5.1 sporting events is turning down the center channel [commentary] and jack up the surrounds for a real "at the event" feel. I won't do it though if it's a pain in the neck to do on the fly.


Thanks.


----------



## zero_zep

Ok I I read the ps3 faq about the sound. I'm just posting to make sure I understand this right...I have the old model so with the 7200 I'm gonna set the ps3 to LPCM to be able to get all the hi def formats but with the LPCM its my understanding that anything thats 7.1 will be downconverted to 5.1? So with the old ps3 its not possible to get 7.1 sound?


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17428316
> 
> 
> Question for Onkyo 7200 HTiB owners:
> 
> 
> How easy it on the remote to change the volume of the center channel and the surrounds?
> 
> 
> I ask because one thing I like to do for DD 5.1 sporting events is turning down the center channel [commentary] and jack up the surrounds for a real "at the event" feel. I won't do it though if it's a pain in the neck to do on the fly.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Very easy... SETUP button (on screen) ...Speaker Setup .... Level Calibration, then adjust the level channel by channel. Takes 5 seconds. Interesting idea by the way.


----------



## bobby james

Is there a way I could wirelessly hook up the surround and back speakers to the receiver?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17437850
> 
> 
> Very easy... SETUP button (on screen) ...Speaker Setup .... Level Calibration, then adjust the level channel by channel. Takes 5 seconds. Interesting idea by the way.



Thanks for the tip...I actually do this with my crappy 5.1 set up now. Watched baseball, football, hockey and basketball like that. It's really fun, especially when you crank up the surrounds and turn down the center to zero. For all sports you hear crowd noise and hear/feel things in the game and makes you feel like you are there. For baseball you hear and feel every pitch, i.e. you hear the ball in mid-air and hear/feel it hitting a bat and hear/feel it hitting the catcher's glove. The only thing is that most commercials aren't actual DD 5.1 like this so you need to turn the master volume down for commercial breaks (or mute it) otherwise you are in for a rude awakening.


Hockey is the same too but here in the SF Bay Area doing this exposed that their San Jose Sharks broadcasts (And all sports here in CSN-Bay Area and CSN-California) aren't mixed properly. I turned down the center channel to zero and still heard the commentary from the surrounds, meaning that this particular CSN is not giving true DD 5.1 sound.


----------



## cecoleman

I'm still perplexed as to why ESPN's 5.1 surround sound only decodes the back rear channels of the 7.1 as opposed the rear sides? All other 5.1 sources like Blu-Ray movies or regular broadcast TV 5.1 sources do 5.1 audio from Center FL, FR, RL, RR... not Back right and left.


----------



## bobby james

Anyone have a solution for my question? I really would like this system but I need the rear speakers to be wirelessly connected


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby james* /forum/post/17454838
> 
> 
> Anyone have a solution for my question? I really would like this system but I need the rear speakers to be wirelessly connected



You could try something like the RocketFish -> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/s...ar-speaker-kit


----------



## kcsamerica

Hopefully I can get a quick answer as I see a decent discount on Amazon for the 5200...


I'm weighing out which I should get for my situation, the 5200, 6200, or 7200 (or the x100). I'm not sure if I totally understand all the differences between them all, so I'm hoping anyone with advice will chime in.


The price for Amazon's 5200 just dropped to $355, almost $100 cheaper than yesterday.


What I have already: Panasonic plasma 46" TV, Nintendo Wii, HD cable with DVR, SD TiVo, iPod Touch & Nano for music, hopefully a decent Blu-Ray player (maybe PS3 slim) in the coming months (but for now a DVD/VCR combo).


I read the placement of speakers for 7.1 and am wondering if I can even create that setup... the room is tall, guessing it's a 20 x 12 x 13. Unfortunately because of the architecture of the house, the TV and sofa are pushed to one side of the 20 foot length, leaving the other half more open as a walkway between the house's entrance and dining room. I wish I could draw and attach a picture. Behind the sofa is a large-ish window. To the left is the wall. To the right is the 10 feet of open space I mentioned. Five feet in front of the sofa is the TV, also pushed against the rear walls, almost in the corner. To the right of the TV is a double-door opening, then several feet of wall/corner.


So hooking up speakers might be a challenge. To the left of the sofa is the wall and I can't imagine hanging speakers there as it'd be right in someone's ear. To the right of the sofa, I suppose I can use a speaker stand. Behind the sofa... I'm not sure what to do with the window there. Can the speakers hang 13 feet high towards the ceiling and project down onto the listener on the sofa that far down, but only a foot in front? Not only do I want this to sound nice, but I want it to look nice!


So anyone with any advice, suggestions before I purchase anything? I did notice the later models past 5200 have more decoding and bitstream vs. pass through(?), which makes me think I should skip over that model.


I'd appreciate any and all comments, and sorry for a long story babble... Thanks!


EDIT: Just clicked post and Amazon's price went back up to $440 on this 5200 model! Ug! I am still wanting opinions as I will be making a purchase hopefully soon!










EDIT 2: Anyone have any thoughts, opinions, suggestions? I've attached a cheap hand-drawn picture of my living room setup and the complications I might have... the dark pink are doors and the light pink is a window.


----------



## cinaibur

Just ordered mine today from newegg. $699 with free shipping. Luckily I live in the city where it's being warehoused so it will be arriving tomorrow. I will be running it as 5.1 until I get my new apartment so I went and picked up 100ft of 16ga speaker wire, telescoping speaker stands for the rear, and an optical cable to get audio from my comupter (blu-ray drive) to the receiver. The 5 hdmi inputs will be a nice upgrade. I will be able to get rid of the ugly hdmi cable that is sticking out of the side of my panel. Can't wait to test it out. I will throw up some pics of my setup once everything is up and going.


----------



## cinaibur

bah! the box was damaged in shipping and newegg is going to replace it. but in the meantime i have to look at it sitting in my living room in all it's glory. the box is as big as my fridge. i was so disappointed, i pulled the receiver out of the top of the box and then noticed while sliding the front standing speakers out that the wood was broken on one of the speakers. it was awful having to put it all back in the box.


----------



## cecoleman

Anyone hook up a iPhone 3Gs to their Onkyo 7200 ipod dock? Does it work? Is okay to plug the phone in? Can it hurt it? The guy at AT&T store said the battery is different on the 3Gs and I should make sure its compatible first.


----------



## Bill L.

can you advise model # for the sanus speaker in the pic???


----------



## XM-S

Any 7200 owners on DirecTV's HD package?


Seems like the only difference between the 6200 and 7200 is the extra HDMI slot and the 1080i upscaling. I don't (yet) need the 5th input, so I'm trying to determine if the upscaling is enough of an improvement for me to cough up the additional $200 or so.


I have DirecTV with their HDDVR (HR20, I think). Currently I have HDMI output from the receiver/DVR going straight into my HDTV for video, and an optical link into my older home theater for audio. I plan to migrate to straight HDMI for both sound and video through the 6200/7200.


The HR20 has an upscale feature. You can choose to view the SD video content in its native resolution, or you can upscale everything to 1080i. I choose the latter. But the quality of the SD upscaling leaves much to be desired, particularly on a 55 inch HDTV.


So what I really need to know is, can I pass SD content in its native resolution from the receiver to the 7200 via HDMI and let the 7200 handle the 1080i upscaling? And then (more importantly), would the video quality be any better than what the HD receiver is currently doing by itself? The specs I read suggest that maybe it only upconverts composite signals.


I know its an unusually specific question, but I figure some of you people must have DirecTV and experience with this setup










Thanks in advance.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XM-S* /forum/post/17597666
> 
> 
> Any 7200 owners on DirecTV's HD package?
> 
> 
> Seems like the only difference between the 6200 and 7200 is the extra HDMI slot and the 1080i upscaling. I don't (yet) need the 5th input, so I'm trying to determine if the upscaling is enough of an improvement for me to cough up the additional $200 or so.
> 
> 
> I have DirecTV with their HDDVR (HR20, I think). Currently I have HDMI output from the receiver/DVR going straight into my HDTV for video, and an optical link into my older home theater for audio. I plan to migrate to straight HDMI for both sound and video through the 6200/7200.
> 
> 
> The HR20 has an upscale feature. You can choose to view the SD video content in its native resolution, or you can upscale everything to 1080i. I choose the latter. But the quality of the SD upscaling leaves much to be desired, particularly on a 55 inch HDTV.
> 
> 
> So what I really need to know is, can I pass SD content in its native resolution from the receiver to the 7200 via HDMI and let the 7200 handle the 1080i upscaling? And then (more importantly), would the video quality be any better than what the HD receiver is currently doing by itself? The specs I read suggest that maybe it only upconverts composite signals.
> 
> 
> I know its an unusually specific question, but I figure some of you people must have DirecTV and experience with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I don't think you can do this, because on mine its as if the D* receiver trumps the Onkyo receiver. The option is unavailable for HDMI sources in general. Only the Wii in my component allows for the upscaling.


----------



## XM-S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17600151
> 
> 
> I don't think you can do this, because on mine its as if the D* receiver trumps the Onkyo receiver. The option is unavailable for HDMI sources in general. Only the Wii in my component allows for the upscaling.



Exactly what I needed to know. Thanks. 6200 it is.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XM-S* /forum/post/17601799
> 
> 
> Exactly what I needed to know. Thanks. 6200 it is.



I should add there are a couple other improvements in the 72 over the 62. For one the front speakers have built in stands as a tallboys. The other thing is that the subwoofer has a little more meat to it.


----------



## abcuster

OK y'all - just pulled the trigger on the HT-S7200 from Newegg.com for $649 with free shipping. AWESOME! Can't wait to unpack this baby. I had been watching the 7100 for almost 1.5 yrs, and decided to wait on the 7200. This is as low a price as I have seen.


Merry Christmas to me..... )


----------



## abcuster

I haven't gone back to look at the 7100 forum, but is anyone using the Sanus WMS2 or WMS3 wall/ceiling mounts?


The WMS2 are all metal construction and holds the base of the speaker (max 15 lbs):
http://www.sanus.com/world/en/produc...ker-mount/WMS2 


The WMS3 are all-nylon construction that are compatible with single/double centered threaded inserts or keyhole mounts (max 8 lbs):
http://www.sanus.com/world/en/produc...ker-mount/WMS3 


Are the 7200 surround speakers flat or curved on front?? What type of mounts are on the back of the surrounds? If they're curved, the WMS2 may not be such a good idea without Velcro.


Any other suggestions/favorites for wall mounting? Thanks!


----------



## abcuster

I also see that MonoPrice.com also has some speaker mounts, but are backordered.....


----------



## morbidz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abcuster* /forum/post/17646556
> 
> 
> I also see that MonoPrice.com also has some speaker mounts, but are backordered.....



bought these for my ht-s6200


----------



## abcuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morbidz* /forum/post/17646708
> 
> 
> bought these for my ht-s6200



Thanks Morbidz. This product looks very similar to the Sanus WMS-3 and speaker mount sold at monoprice.com.


What kind of mount is on the back of your speakers? Are the fronts of the surrounds curved are straight? I assume the speakers shipped with the 6200 and 7200 are the same.


Thanks again!


----------



## morbidz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abcuster* /forum/post/17648647
> 
> 
> Thanks Morbidz. This product looks very similar to the Sanus WMS-3 and speaker mount sold at monoprice.com.
> 
> 
> What kind of mount is on the back of your speakers? Are the fronts of the surrounds curved are straight? I assume the speakers shipped with the 6200 and 7200 are the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



you can zoom on the pictures here


----------



## freakballer

i just mounted my 7200 speakers last night using the wm3 nylon sanus mounts. they work great. speakers are pretty boxy and don't remember them being rounded.


----------



## XM-S

Are you all mounting the side (surround) speakers from the ceiling or on the wall closer to ear level?


----------



## ChristopherN

My fridge-sized box arrived today! It will be next weekend before I can unpack and set up due to some home improvements taking place. So while I wait, I need to locate speaker stands for the 4 speakers that do not ship with stands. Mounting on the wall is not an option due to the location of the main seating area.


I could go with the Onkyo stands for the sides but the rear surrounds I would like up higher and angled down.

Post #41 shows the angled Sanus models and indicates using Velcro. Are there any other options?


----------



## Valproex

Hello folks, my first post here and I'd appreciate your help.


I am planning to build my first home theater around a Samsung UN55B8500 TV, which would include an Apple TV, a blue ray player and a surround sound system.

I am considering Onkyo HT-S7200 and have a few questions.


1. Apple TV supports 5.1 only- does this mean that I would have to set up HT-S7200 as a 5.1 system (someone mentioned earlier that it is possible)?


2. Apple TV will be connected to one of the receiver's HDMI 1.3 ports- does this mean its 720p will get upconverted to 1080?


3. An upconverting blue ray player (Sony BDP-S360) will be connected to one of the receiver's HDMI 1.3 ports. Will I have to use the player's upconversion feature or that of the receiver?


4. I would like to be able to use headphones when it's late (live in an apartment) and still be able to have surround sound. Do I need specialized headphones with surround sound feature, such as Sennheiser RS 130, or when connected to the Onkyo receiver, regular headphones will be getting surround sound from it anyway (I've got an older pair of good wireless Sennheiser headphones without surround sound feature)?


Thank you very much.


----------



## abcuster

Well, got my HT-S7200 from Newegg yesterday - only 2 days from order to door! However - leave it to UPS to drag it, toss it, hurdle it, spin it, roll it, drag it behind the delivery truck...... Had a 2-3" hole in the side of the box and multiple non-penetrating gouges all over the box. I reached in the hole and am pretty sure I felt buttons on the side of the receiver. ARGH!


Because Newegg has a no return policy if you sign for shipment, I had no choice but to refuse shipment. It was probably ok, but if anything was damaged, I woulda been SOL. UPS really jerks my chain.....


Now I gotta reorder. Wish they would deliver FedEx to my area - I have NEVER had a damaged package from them.


----------



## Valproex

Anyone?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valproex* /forum/post/17662939
> 
> 
> Hello folks, my first post here and I'd appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> I am planning to build my first home theater around a Samsung UN55B8500 TV, which would include an Apple TV, a blue ray player and a surround sound system.
> 
> I am considering Onkyo HT-S7200 and have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Apple TV supports 5.1 only- does this mean that I would have to set up HT-S7200 as a 5.1 system (someone mentioned earlier that it is possible)?
> 
> 
> 2. Apple TV will be connected to one of the receiver's HDMI 1.3 ports- does this mean its 720p will get upconverted to 1080?
> 
> 
> 3. An upconverting blue ray player (Sony BDP-S360) will be connected to one of the receiver's HDMI 1.3 ports. Will I have to use the player's upconversion feature or that of the receiver?
> 
> 
> 4. I would like to be able to use headphones when it's late (live in an apartment) and still be able to have surround sound. Do I need specialized headphones with surround sound feature, such as Sennheiser RS 130, or when connected to the Onkyo receiver, regular headphones will be getting surround sound from it anyway (I've got an older pair of good wireless Sennheiser headphones without surround sound feature)?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## ChristopherN

From looking on the Sanus website I see there are quite a few models of Sanus made speaker stands. Any recommendations of Sanus stands for the side and rear surround speakers found in the HT-S7200?


----------



## DMTerms

Hi Valproate,


1 - you can set it up as a 5.1 and use the other 2 for other purposes (zone 2, etc) or just leave it be at 7.1 and let it run 5.1 sources (although the back 2 speakers will come out from the 2 side speakers


2 - if you connect it via hdmi, it wont upconvert - anything connected by component cable (or anything less than hdmi) will be upconverted to 1080i


3 - you can just check this once you have the device/or any other receiver as upconvert or pass through - many reviews say the RC-160 receiver's upconversion is paltry - though wii looks good. I let my PS3 do the upconverting.


4 - no idea though, sorry.


hope that helps



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valproex* /forum/post/17662939
> 
> 
> Hello folks, my first post here and I'd appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> I am planning to build my first home theater around a Samsung UN55B8500 TV, which would include an Apple TV, a blue ray player and a surround sound system.
> 
> I am considering Onkyo HT-S7200 and have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Apple TV supports 5.1 only- does this mean that I would have to set up HT-S7200 as a 5.1 system (someone mentioned earlier that it is possible)?
> 
> 
> 2. Apple TV will be connected to one of the receiver's HDMI 1.3 ports- does this mean its 720p will get upconverted to 1080?
> 
> 
> 3. An upconverting blue ray player (Sony BDP-S360) will be connected to one of the receiver's HDMI 1.3 ports. Will I have to use the player's upconversion feature or that of the receiver?
> 
> 
> 4. I would like to be able to use headphones when it's late (live in an apartment) and still be able to have surround sound. Do I need specialized headphones with surround sound feature, such as Sennheiser RS 130, or when connected to the Onkyo receiver, regular headphones will be getting surround sound from it anyway (I've got an older pair of good wireless Sennheiser headphones without surround sound feature)?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## DMTerms

I didn't realize that the s6200's speakers did have some sort of curvature, including the center - interesting. Still like the tallboys and sub though.


CNET had a good review of the system -rated Very Good, probably just subpar to the s9200thx and around the same or above that the Yamaha YBL 791.


ChristopherN, yeah there are so many mounts there, but for me it was quite difficult to purchase without seeing the item themselves and how the speakers line up to it. I was going around several electronic stores with one of the surrounds to see if it fits. I haven't found anything that will line up to the speakers keyhole inserts - and Onkyo admitted their own wall mounts wont. Other methods aside from my velcro - not quite sure. Onkyo did say screwing into the wooden casing will invalidate warranty. 3months later though and after a lot of moving, the velcro hasn't budged a millimeter (from Lowes).


By the way, anyone's opinion what is the best listening mode from PS3? Direct? Multichannel? Multichannel is the one suggested if LPCM source and multichannel, but Direct by definition seems unprocessed sound from source, and I thought had some more oomph in it. Thoughts?


My iPhone 3G not S works fine on the port. Although suggests to turn on "Airport Mode" - charges, plays music, plays video upconverted to 1080i and able to receive bluetooth calls fine.


Thanks


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMTerms* /forum/post/17686349
> 
> 
> Hi Valproate,
> 
> 
> 1 - you can set it up as a 5.1 and use the other 2 for other purposes (zone 2, etc) or just leave it be at 7.1 and let it run 5.1 sources (although the back 2 speakers will come out from the 2 side speakers
> 
> 
> 2 - if you connect it via hdmi, it wont upconvert - anything connected by component cable (or anything less than hdmi) will be upconverted to 1080i
> 
> 
> 3 - you can just check this once you have the device/or any other receiver as upconvert or pass through - many reviews say the RC-160 receiver's upconversion is paltry - though wii looks good. I let my PS3 do the upconverting.
> 
> 
> 4 - no idea though, sorry.
> 
> 
> hope that helps



To answer your questions... yes you can run the Apple TV through 7.1. You'll just want to enable it in the presets menu of the receiver. Either Dolby EX or Pro Logic Movie will get them working. As far as your upconvert DVD player, you'll use the players settings because its HDMI. All HDMI sources are source controlled, whereas component hookups can be up-converted through the receiver.


----------



## Valproex

Thank you very much for answering my questions, guys.


----------



## Test123455

question: about how long does it take to mount these on the wall? I just got the HT-S6200, but am dreading undertaking the task of attaching these all to the wall. I have to buy speaker mounts first, right? (or can i just mount the speakers directly? sorry, im a n00b!)


Also, it is my understanding that only the 7200 upconverts. But it does NOT upconvert over HDMI? So if i used the 6200 or the 7200, neither would upconvert over HDMI, correct?


Thanks a ton guys.


----------



## KeyMastur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17691936
> 
> 
> question: about how long does it take to mount these on the wall? I just got the HT-S6200, but am dreading undertaking the task of attaching these all to the wall. I have to buy speaker mounts first, right? (or can i just mount the speakers directly? sorry, im a n00b!)
> 
> Thanks a ton guys.



it depends on how you try to mount them. they don't come with mounting brackets, so you'll need to buy some that fit properly (unless you just plan on putting nails around each edge and have it held up by pressure ha)


i'm about to attach 2 of my speakers front high.


----------



## ChristopherN

Thansk DMTerms. Good to know the velcro holds! I am making a trip to Lowes this weekend and will add that to the shopping list.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/17691936
> 
> 
> question: about how long does it take to mount these on the wall? I just got the HT-S6200, but am dreading undertaking the task of attaching these all to the wall. I have to buy speaker mounts first, right? (or can i just mount the speakers directly? sorry, im a n00b!)
> 
> 
> Also, it is my understanding that only the 7200 upconverts. But it does NOT upconvert over HDMI? So if i used the 6200 or the 7200, neither would upconvert over HDMI, correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton guys.



Well yes it does upconvert over HDMI but it will be dependent on the source's output. Like my DirecTV receiver will upconvert all my 480i channels to 1080i through the the receiver and output it to my AVR. So most DVD upconversions will be done by the DVD players themselves. The 7200 will handle the component stuff if the device itself does not ala' the Wii.


----------



## mikehenryjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17221874
> 
> 
> I thought I would post some photos of my HT7200 setup. This is a couple shots of the front setup with my G15 Panny Plasma. I am really liking this setup.




I have a question about your speaker stands for the surround speakers of your Onkyo HT-S7200. What kind of stands are those? I am looking at getting this system but I am not sure what speaker stands would work with it.


----------



## Test123455

Question, how do i get audio for my channels that are from over the air antenna?


----------



## JoeSony

Would the Rockfish wireless rear speaker kit work with the rear speakers on the 7200 system? Running wires to the rear probably won't work in my situation.


----------



## C5VETTE

Just heard this system in a store today for the first time. Sounded fantastic.

Bought it. Going to set up tomorrow.


----------



## zero_zep

I know this is probably a dumb question but I had the 5.1 set up and it sounded great so today I hooked up the last two speakers. Now my question is this, with the 7.1 now set up, when I play 5.1 things the surround sound comes through the speakers on the side instead of the back. Is this fixable so that it comes through the back with 5.1 instead of the side? Also is there a blu ray out at the moment that can test the speakers to make sure they are all working like the Star Wars Episode 3 THX test? thanks...


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikehenryjr* /forum/post/17696846
> 
> 
> I have a question about your speaker stands for the surround speakers of your Onkyo HT-S7200. What kind of stands are those? I am looking at getting this system but I am not sure what speaker stands would work with it.



I PM'ed you earlier, but the brand is ATLANTIC and I actually bought them at WalMart several years ago for like $30. They are actually quite good for the price, and they work with the HT7200 speakers just fine.


Hope this help...


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zero_zep* /forum/post/17715361
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a dumb question but I had the 5.1 set up and it sounded great so today I hooked up the last two speakers. Now my question is this, with the 7.1 now set up, when I play 5.1 things the surround sound comes through the speakers on the side instead of the back. Is this fixable so that it comes through the back with 5.1 instead of the side? Also is there a blu ray out at the moment that can test the speakers to make sure they are all working like the Star Wars Episode 3 THX test? thanks...



This is actually a great question. I asked the same thing when I got this set. When sound is rendered "lossless" aka True HD or DTS M.A. you do only get sound from from the rear sides. I too wish you could push a button and flip flop them to rear instead. However, I have not found a way of doing this short of swapping the speaker wires in the back of the receiver which would be a pain. The thing that shocks is me is that there aren't more 7.1 movies out there on Blu-Ray. They still are in the minority.


----------



## zero_zep

Well if that really is the case then, I probably just leave it at 5.1 then. Thats kinda a downer but oh well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pappy97

Maybe a dumb question, but please bear with me: For the surround speakers, can I easily use speaker stands that I can buy at wal-mart or will that be problematic in terms of screwing the speakers to those stands? Thanks.


----------



## KeyMastur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17724368
> 
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but please bear with me: For the surround speakers, can I easily use speaker stands that I can buy at wal-mart or will that be problematic in terms of screwing the speakers to those stands? Thanks.



read post #115 again...


----------



## cecoleman

Ditto above.


----------



## pappy97

The speaker system in this is sold by Onkyo as the HT870 (the 7.1 speaker system, no receiver).


What problems might I encounter if I were to use the speakers with another receiver, such as the Denon AVR-890?


Add to that a replacement of the Onkyo sub with a BIC America V-1220 sub.


I assume when I set this up this weekend and use audyessey or whatever it's called, I'll get the best sound possible from the equipment I have, correct? I'm asking here because people here know those speakers and the speaker forum and sub form just have people blasting me for using a good receiver with inexpensive speakers. This what I have (or will have arriving in the mail/ups/fedex in a few days) for the moment, end of story. Upgrades will come as the years pass, but this is what I have for now and can't wait to set up this 7.1 system in my dedicated HT room.


Thanks.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17731106
> 
> 
> The speaker system in this is sold by Onkyo as the HT870 (the 7.1 speaker system, no receiver).
> 
> 
> What problems might I encounter if I were to use the speakers with another receiver, such as the Denon AVR-890?
> 
> 
> Add to that a replacement of the Onkyo sub with a BIC America V-1220 sub.
> 
> 
> I assume when I set this up this weekend and use audyessey or whatever it's called, I'll get the best sound possible from the equipment I have, correct? I'm asking here because people here know those speakers and the speaker forum and sub form just have people blasting me for using a good receiver with inexpensive speakers. This what I have (or will have arriving in the mail/ups/fedex in a few days) for the moment, end of story. Upgrades will come as the years pass, but this is what I have for now and can't wait to set up this 7.1 system in my dedicated HT room.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You shouldn't have any problems compatibility or otherwise. Its standard fare really, wire to receiver, sub to composite.


----------



## zero_zep

So one more question from my last post on #114, is this the only system that does this? Or do all 7.1 systems do this...which is pretty dumb imo. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## dvansowhat

On page 64-65 of the manual it gives you some idea of the sound modes you can use by changing it on the remote. I use Neo-6 or sometimes all channel and sound will come out of all speakers. One movie you could try as I just bought Dark City on BD for 12$ and it has 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio if you like sci-fi.


----------



## zero_zep

Well I tried Hellboy 2 and I liked it, its just with games and movies more often then not its in 5.1 and I dont like moving the speakers back and forth. But are all 7.1 systems like this or just this one?


----------



## BMLocal175

Is there any sound difference between this model and the 6200?


----------



## sirender72

I don't know much about the technical differences between the two models, but I did get to test out the display models of both the 7200 and the 6200 at Fry's and I did notice an improvement in the 7200. The sound, especially from the center and tower speakers were a little crisper and voices a little more clear. I also liked the wood finish, attracts less finger prints than glossy plastic of the 6200.


Keep in mind I'm by no means an audio expert, I was just going with what I heard. I was considering the 6200 for $500 or the 7200 for $642. After listening to both of them, the difference was convincing enough for me to opt for the 7200. The improvement was worth the added cost. I ordered it from 6ave.com yesterday (used coupon "COUPONCABIN" for the price) and it just shipped today, so I'm pretty stoked. Just gotta buy some speaker stands and maybe some better wire.


----------



## stormshadow1

I was looking at the s7200 and am going to go with the s6200 instead. My question is about the stands for this. Where can I get the stands for the 7200 and use with the 6200? Also, will the Sanus HTB7 work for this? I see the rounded back from the pics on newEgg and wonder if this stand will still work. I really only need two speaker stands


Thanks.


----------



## carlos23

For $40 more you can get the same speaker package (SKS-HT870) and the Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver. Would this receiver be better than the RC160 that comes with the Onkyo HT-S7200 system? Any feedback would be great. Thanks.


----------



## sirender72

According to the CNET review of the RC160, they're practically identical receivers except for the following:


"The differences between TX-SR607 and HT-RC160 are simple: no front panel HDMI input, no onboard Sirius support, and slightly less power. Otherwise, they are virtually identical and the HT-RC160 is selling for about $100 less online."



Seems like the only real difference that I would care about is the extra power. According to the Onkyo website, the 670 puts out 90Watts per Channel while the RC160 puts out 80Watts per Channel. I have no idea how much of an impact that would really make or if it would be worth $40 extra.


In short, I would just go with the HT-S7200 and the included RC160 unless the 90W vs 80W makes a significant difference (I really have no idea, maybe someone with more expertise can help). The extra front hdmi is a convenience, but not a dealbreaker. I don't use sirius radio either.


Hope this helped!


----------



## ns_user

Hello,


I am a Newbie here and have just opened up the HTS7200. I have a Directv Standard receiver D12-700 with the following:

1. Satellite in

2. Out to TV

3. Off air in

4. S-Video out

5. Audio/Video OUT 1 (Yellow, White, Red jacks)

6. Audio/Video OUT 2 (Yellow, White, Red jacks)

No HDMI.


I am trying to connect this to a Onkyo RC160 receiver.

Per instructions from Onkyo manual, I should connect:

Audio/Video Out (Yellow, Red, White) from Directv receiver to audio/video in (Yellow, Red, White) on Onkyo receiver.

Co-ax digital out from Directv receiver to Co-ax in on the RC-160 receiver

But, I don't have the Co-ax digital out on my directv receiver.


So, I will have to connect Red White (audio) and Yellow (Video) from D12 to Onkyo. Will Onkyo convert the D12's Composite Video/Audio input to its HDMI Output ?


----------



## pstapler

Would any of you 7200 owners mind telling me if the front speakers can be removed from their stands so the speakers can be wall mounted?


TIA


----------



## anant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pstapler* /forum/post/17859321
> 
> 
> Would any of you 7200 owners mind telling me if the front speakers can be removed from their stands so the speakers can be wall mounted?
> 
> 
> TIA



I don't see how. Looks like one piece except for metal base. You might want to consider the 6200, or buy separate receiver and speakers. 7200 receiver is HT-

RC160. Check out speakers model SKS-HT750. I bought the HT-RC160 receiver and SKS-HT870 speakers from Amazon and 6thAve for best prices with option to return. I believe Newegg has a no return policy, so if not satisfied you are stuck with the product. Although I am delighted with mine, but am not an audiophile. Receiver was from Amazon, and like most of their products was incredibly poorly packaged. Fortunately the receiver was not damaged.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pstapler* /forum/post/17859321
> 
> 
> Would any of you 7200 owners mind telling me if the front speakers can be removed from their stands so the speakers can be wall mounted?
> 
> 
> TIA



You can take the bases off and mount them that way...shouldn't be a problem. The cabinets are all one piece though, but it can be done.


----------



## photobug

Mine arrived yesterday







First good system I have had in 3 decades.


Had a hell of a time getting it into my small car to take home from work. Stayed up late last night getting it wired. Probably stay up late tonight playing with it. Looking forward to having people over this weekend to watch some entertainment.


----------



## dvansowhat

I had to tear mine down to fit it in my car.


----------



## ezrock

it's a awson system. Just some time I need a little bit extra power. For my 300sq feet living room, I need put on 54 to make it sound strong enought.



But my subwoofer pickup a local radio station while it quiet in movie.


I can hear very clear for that radio station.


Anybody have siumliar question? and how to fix it..




Thanks in advance


----------



## JoeSony

I am thinking about the 7200 but the room I plan to use it will be only temporary while I finish out a room as media in the future use. Is it possible to selectively use only the front speakers and not compromise the sound quality. I would not be able to use the side and rear speakers in the short-term?


----------



## mayday10

are having the side speakers hooked up a must?


Is there a stand available for the side speakers?



edit: I see earlier in the thread this was addressed


----------



## TGirl22

I want to pull my hair out. I don't fully understand all the technical lingo so it's very confusing... We have a Samsung 1080i and use ATT Uverse. We hooked everything up via HDMI and everything is perfect except for the freaking sound. I have read and read and read the manuals and i have clicked and changed settings over and over, but I cannot figure it out. When watching TV no matter if it is HD or not the sound constantly cuts in and out. Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TGirl22* /forum/post/18000616
> 
> 
> I want to pull my hair out. I don't fully understand all the technical lingo so it's very confusing... We have a Samsung 1080i and use ATT Uverse. We hooked everything up via HDMI and everything is perfect except for the freaking sound. I have read and read and read the manuals and i have clicked and changed settings over and over, but I cannot figure it out. When watching TV no matter if it is HD or not the sound constantly cuts in and out. Please help!!!!!!!



you may have a bad receiver.


----------



## TGirl22

How can I determine if it is that?


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TGirl22* /forum/post/18001994
> 
> 
> How can I determine if it is that?



if your getting audio dropout over hdmi it may need some sort of firmware upgrade

or serviced.


----------



## mayday10

I have had this system for a week. I have Directv HD DVR, XBox 360 Elite, and a Sony N460 Blu Ray all hooked up to the receiver with HDMI. I also have a turntable hooked up with coaxial cables and a 40' extender. Seems to work well and easy to transition to each source.



However I noticed that the sound is good and loud, however, dialogue seems quiet and difficult to hear. I find myself turning the volume way up during dialogue, then something happens and is uncomfortably loud.


is there a setting or something I am missing?


----------



## emmy2

You might try increasing the center channel level. This is where dialogue generally comes through. If you hit setup on the remote and go to speaker settings --> level calibration. You may want to try a different listening mode as well.


----------



## decon1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayday10* /forum/post/18004106
> 
> 
> I have had this system for a week. I have Directv HD DVR, XBox 360 Elite, and a Sony N460 Blu Ray all hooked up to the receiver with HDMI. I also have a turntable hooked up with coaxial cables and a 40' extender. Seems to work well and easy to transition to each source.
> 
> 
> 
> However I noticed that the sound is good and loud, however, dialogue seems quiet and difficult to hear. I find myself turning the volume way up during dialogue, then something happens and is uncomfortably loud.
> 
> 
> is there a setting or something I am missing?



I have the same problem with my 5200, was thinking of getting a 7200 or 9100 but that dialogue can be hard to hear. I tried turning up the center speaker only much higher, but not that much of a difference.


----------



## mayday10

ill try upping the center speaker this weekend.


Also I noticed that the volume level seems to vary between components. Watching Directv Ill have to have the volume around 30. Them if I switch to the XBox, Ill have to turn it down to like 18.


----------



## Test123455

question, i have the HT-S6200, would these speaker stands be ok for the speakers?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayday10* /forum/post/18020749
> 
> 
> ill try upping the center speaker this weekend.
> 
> 
> Also I noticed that the volume level seems to vary between components. Watching Directv Ill have to have the volume around 30. Them if I switch to the XBox, Ill have to turn it down to like 18.



You know you can change the level for each input right? I set my X-Box level down -5 to compensate for the difference. The settings are in the receiver menu.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Test123455* /forum/post/18047472
> 
> 
> question, i have the HT-S6200, would these speaker stands be ok for the speakers?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



The curve in the poll might make it tricky in aiming the speaker down or level, but connection wise you should be okay.


----------



## mayday10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/18051179
> 
> 
> You know you can change the level for each input right? I set my X-Box level down -5 to compensate for the difference. The settings are in the receiver menu.




Haha I did not know that. I am new at this. I am still getting my bearings with this thing. Thank you for the info!


----------



## kps_desi

Just set up this system but have a quick question. How can I listen to just the speakers on the tv? Sometimes if everyone is asleep, Id rather just have the speakers on the tv work and nothing else. Is it possible without having to disconnect the HDMIs from the directtv box? All my inputs and output is through HDMI. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## KeyMastur

the speakers on the tv suck usually, so why not just set it to 6 channel and turn the sub off ?


----------



## abcuster

My HTS-7200 shuts off the sub after a few minutes of low volume operation. I can still use the receiver at low enough volumes that no one can hear it in an adjacent room. Try it and see I guess....


----------



## dvansowhat

I just use my headphones out of the 160 for late night listening.


----------



## kps_desi

Well the speakers on my tv are decent but I have a new born and dont want any loud sound at all throughout the house. So its not possible to have the tv speakers working while connected through HDMI?


----------



## XM-S

I wonder if we have any experts still lurking about in this thread? Something is breaking my brain.


I have DirecTV with the HR20 connected to my 7200 via HDMI. I convert most Dolby Digital broadcasts to one of the 7.1 codecs (most commonly Dolby Pro Logic IIx).


But the Olympic broadcasts on NBC won't even go into 5.1 surround mode, just 2.1. The only options I get watching these broadcasts are Theater, All Channel Stereo, Full Mono, etc. Nothing with surround is available as an option. When I check the source with the info button on the remote, it says the audio is "Dolby Digital 3.0".


Any ideas? How do I get my Pro Logic IIx back? Again, for clarity, this problem appears to be exclusive to these Olympic broadcasts, as though they are sending an audio format the receiver doesn't understand.



ps bonus round: on Blu-ray discs and DD5.1 broadcasts, how do I access the gamut of Pro Logic IIx and DTS: Neo6 options? i.e. PL IIx - Cinema, or DTS:Neo6 - Cinema. The availability appears almost random.


----------



## dvansowhat

I am not sure the games are broadcast in 5.1. On the remote you have 4 listening modes that are dependant on the source that is being sent to it. Look at the manual on the listening modes that are available, although it is a little confusing, but you should be able to pick a sound field you like dependant on your source.


----------



## dvansowhat

I watched the Olympics tonite and they are in 5.1 and I am using IIx or Neo 6 as I am switching back and forth to compare. I have Dish going HDMI to 160 and I am using listening mode music→IIx or movie mode→Neo6 or Stereo→all channel. In my Dish receiver I had to set the sound on it to Dolby/PCM so don't know about Direct tv receiver. If your Blu-ray player has bitstream then use that.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kps_desi* /forum/post/18119084
> 
> 
> Just set up this system but have a quick question. How can I listen to just the speakers on the tv? Sometimes if everyone is asleep, Id rather just have the speakers on the tv work and nothing else. Is it possible without having to disconnect the HDMIs from the directtv box? All my inputs and output is through HDMI. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



Just enable your TV's speakers, turn down your Receiver all the way, turn up your TV. Also on the receiver there is a night mode that deadens the sounds and makes it quiet deadening the sub a bit with compression. Try that out first.


----------



## kc33sox

I have direct tv hd dvr , thinking about getting the 7200 , what all do i need to get to go with it.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kc33sox* /forum/post/18173803
> 
> 
> I have direct tv hd dvr , thinking about getting the 7200 , what all do i need to get to go with it.



I have this setup with my DirecTV DVR, just plug your HDMI cable from your Sat receiver into the Onkyo Receiver's CAB/SAT HDMI in and away you go. Of course you have to have an HDMI cable running from the receiver to the TV as well, but that's a given.


----------



## Insane1

I have pretty much narrowed my Ht purchase to the HTS-7200, currently approx 750.00. My question is should i go with the HTIb, or i can buy the same speakers and get the TX-SR607 receiver instead of the HT-RC160 for within 10 dollars. please advise. I am a newbie regarding this. I am currently using an AIWA bookshelf system with surround speakers and a 27" Trinitron thats about 15 yrs old. So I am looking at the HTIB and a 50" g20/g25 panasonic plasma. thanks for any help.


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insane1* /forum/post/18288219
> 
> 
> I have pretty much narrowed my Ht purchase to the HTS-7200, currently approx 750.00. My question is should i go with the HTIb, or i can buy the same speakers and get the TX-SR607 receiver instead of the HT-RC160 for within 10 dollars. please advise. I am a newbie regarding this. I am currently using an AIWA bookshelf system with surround speakers and a 27" Trinitron thats about 15 yrs old. So I am looking at the HTIB and a 50" g20/g25 panasonic plasma. thanks for any help.



Don't hesitate with the 7200, its the real deal. Also don't pay that much for it. You can find a deal on the internet and take it to an HHGREGG if you have one near by and get it matched. I paid $670 for this way back in September, you can easily find it for that low now. In all honesty, its not really a home theater in a box. All the components are available as separate components from ONKYO and they are packaged in separate boxes within one giant box in the 7200 package.


----------



## rainking45

On my 7200, the sub cuts off when there is not alot of bass, Im sure this is normal, but wanted to verify.

Also, with the upconversion, do you have to have component cables hooked up for the wii to get the conversion or will it upconvert the stock cables.

To get 1080 upconversion from my comcast HD box, should I leave it as I have it with HDMI, or also hook up components with digital audio cable. Its my understanding that the only signal that will upconvert is analog..


----------



## JChin

Hi rainking45 and welcome to AVS forum.


rainking45


> Quote:
> On my 7200, the sub cuts off when there is not alot of bass, Im sure this is normal, but wanted to verify.



This can be normal but it all depends on your settings.



> Quote:
> Also, with the upconversion, do you have to have component cables hooked up for the wii to get the conversion or will it upconvert the stock cables.



7200 will upconvert either component or Wii composite connection. Also test to see what looks best, either 7200 upconversion or have your HDTV do the conversion. IMO, I would think your HDTV (assume you have a HDTV) would do alot better upconversion than the 7200.



> Quote:
> To get 1080 upconversion from my comcast HD box, should I leave it as I have it with HDMI, or also hook up components with digital audio cable.



Yes, leave it with HDMI connection as this would be the best video connection. Again test to see what looks best, either Comcast or HDTV.



> Quote:
> Its my understanding that the only signal that will upconvert is analog..



Yes if the connections are component or composite (analog).


----------



## utsmaster18

Hey I was wondering if anyone had a 7.2 setup as its possible for the receiver to have two subs going out. I plan on using the sub that comes with it, and then taking my Infinity sub to go along side by side so I can get even more bass







. Has anyone done this yet? What do you guys think? Should I do it or should I just leave the sub that comes with it by itself?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utsmaster18* /forum/post/18306470
> 
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone had a 7.2 setup as its possible for the receiver to have two subs going out. I plan on using the sub that comes with it, and then taking my Infinity sub to go along side by side so I can get even more bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has anyone done this yet? What do you guys think? Should I do it or should I just leave the sub that comes with it by itself?



Welcome utsmaster18, is the Infinity a power sub? If so it shouldn't be a problem as 7200 has two Pre-Out Subwoofer connection.


----------



## utsmaster18

Yeah it is a powered sub. I knew that it can support both, my question is whether or not this is recommended? Will the speakers be able to hand 2 subs going through them? They won't pop or anything right?


Sorry I'm not sure if this is a stupid question noobie here


----------



## rainking45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18304326
> 
> 
> Hi rainking45 and welcome to AVS forum.
> 
> 
> rainking45
> 
> 
> This can be normal but it all depends on your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 7200 will upconvert either component or Wii composite connection. Also test to see what looks best, either 7200 upconversion or have your HDTV do the conversion. IMO, I would think your HDTV (assume you have a HDTV) would do alot better upconversion than the 7200.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, leave it with HDMI connection as this would be the best video connection. Again test to see what looks best, either Comcast or HDTV.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if the connections are component or composite (analog).



Thanks for the info JChin..Another question..How do you know if the TV or the receiver or cable box is upconverting?


And if the TV does the best job, why would you even need upconversion of a receiver?


How do you change the sub setting to not cut off?


Thanks in advance


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utsmaster18* /forum/post/18308235
> 
> 
> Yeah it is a powered sub. I knew that it can support both, my question is whether or not this is recommended? Will the speakers be able to hand 2 subs going through them? They won't pop or anything right?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure if this is a stupid question noobie here



Hi utsmaster18, there's no stupid questions here as we are all still learning with all the new tech that keeps coming out.


Sure its recommended otherwise it would of never offer it and with a power sub it takes the load off the receiver.


Don't understand your question "Will the speakers be able to hand 2 subs going through them?. Are you talking about Line Level connection (receiver to subs and then subs to speakers)? This type of connection is mainly used for stereo receiver that don't have Pre-Out Sub connection.


But if you're talking about the speakers (mains, center & surrounds) connected to speaker terminals and two subs connecting to Pre-out terminals then it should be no problem. Perform Auto Setup and do some minor tweaks (like phase) and you should be good to go. Also visit the subwoofer forum as there are alot of information on how to get the most out of two subs setup.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rainking45* /forum/post/18308353
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info JChin..Another question..How do you know if the TV or the receiver or cable box is upconverting?
> 
> 
> And if the TV does the best job, why would you even need upconversion of a receiver?
> 
> 
> How do you change the sub setting to not cut off?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi rainking45, the Tv is automatic (no settings offer) so if your set is 1080p, anything coming in thats below that will automatic upconvert to 1080p. The receiver has a setting by going into video setting under "Resolution". Same goes for the cable box, go into menu and it should have some options like native, 480p, 720p and 1080i.


Receiver has upconversion because its called A*V*R (audio video receiver). IMO most budget receiver doesn't have the higher end chip that would give out a better picture. But then again the upconversion in a receiver may help with SD picture from cable box but not HD.


There is no sub setting that will get constant bass all the time. Its only available when it recieve a dedicated LFE track (.1) or redirected bass from the other channels.


----------



## utsmaster18

Thanks JChin for the quick reply and the help.


Yeah I meant the speakers. My thought was that the subs might have overpowered the speakers causing them to blow or something like that but you cleared it up for me. I am going to use both of the subs as this will really rock my basement.


One more question, when you say to do the auto setup, are you referring to the Audessy Calibration or something else?


Thanks once again


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utsmaster18* /forum/post/18309905
> 
> 
> One more question, when you say to do the auto setup, are you referring to the Audessy Calibration or something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks once again



Yes, Audyssey 2EQ


----------



## rainking45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18309762
> 
> 
> Hi rainking45, the Tv is automatic (no settings offer) so if your set is 1080p, anything coming in thats below that will automatic upconvert to 1080p. The receiver has a setting by going into video setting under "Resolution". Same goes for the cable box, go into menu and it should have some options like native, 480p, 720p and 1080i.
> 
> 
> Receiver has upconversion because its called A*V*R (audio video receiver). IMO most budget receiver doesn't have the higher end chip that would give out a better picture. But then again the upconversion in a receiver may help with SD picture from cable box but not HD.
> 
> 
> There is no sub setting that will get constant bass all the time. Its only available when it recieve a dedicated LFE track (.1) or redirected bass from the other channels.



So if the receiver upconverts SD better than the HDTV, should I have HDMI and components from HD box, so that the components can upconvert the SD?


I cant find where on the 7200 to change the resolution, and when I do find it, should it be set to native? HD box as well?

thanks


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rainking45* /forum/post/18312869
> 
> 
> So if the receiver upconverts SD better than the HDTV, should I have HDMI and components from HD box, so that the components can upconvert the SD?
> 
> 
> I cant find where on the 7200 to change the resolution, and when I do find it, should it be set to native? HD box as well?
> 
> thanks



Best way to find out is to try both connection. Resolution setting for the 7200 is on page 80 in OM and for most cable box (since I don't know what model it is) press menu.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kps_desi
> 
> Just set up this system but have a quick question. How can I listen to just the speakers on the tv? Sometimes if everyone is asleep, Id rather just have the speakers on the tv work and nothing else. Is it possible without having to disconnect the HDMIs from the directtv box? All my inputs and output is through HDMI. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Well the speakers on my tv are decent but I have a new born and dont want any loud sound at all throughout the house. So its not possible to have the tv speakers working while connected through HDMI?
Click to expand...


Hi kps_desi, this may be alittle late but it may benefit others thats looking for a solution to using the Tv speakers only.


The solution for this is if the Tv is HDMI-CEC compatible (check your Tv OM), if unsure just try it and see.


This can be achieve by setting the HDMI Control to "ON" and with the 7200 in "Standby". This would allow (when connected with HDMI cables from source to receiver and then to Tv) video and audio to pass through while the 7200 is off (Standby). Now you can use the Tv speakers with the surround speakers off. Hope this helps.


----------



## bunglebungle

I just asked a similar question to their support:


> Quote:
> I was looking at the HT-S7200 owner's manual online and had a couple of questions. Sometimes I might just want to turn the TV on and watch something using its speakers and not mess with a receiver. Is there any passthrough of a default connection so that a signal reaches the TV even if the unit is in standby mode? Does this unit have a fan? What is the power consumption of the system in standby mode? It says the included speaker cables are 26 feet - is that each run, or total wire length for the two surrounds? I am disappointed to see that the analog inputs are composite only and no S-video.



The response was more informative than I hoped:


> Quote:
> If you go into the Hardware section under HDMI there is a HDMI Control, TV control and the Power Control has to be turned on. Once you have turned on these options then you would be able to output your video and audio to the TV when the receiver is in standby. The speaker wires for a 26 ft is for each surround speaker not a total. The power consumption when the unit is turned off(with no Controls on) is less than 1/2 an amp. But once you enable the Controls (indicated above) then you would have to factor in the devices for the power consumption.



It looks like it is easy enough to do pass-through, at least for HDMI. The other option is to have the TV output sound to the receiver, but I think you'd either get nothing or only stereo due to HDCP.


Anyone know what the 1/2A draw is in watts?

Is there a fan?


Thanks


----------



## dvansowhat

There is no fan in the 160 so if your receiver will sit where there is Little air circulation then you should consider one as mine will run at 120F or more until I turn mine on then it drops to around 90F on top of the receiver.


----------



## bunglebungle

Thanks for the info. I'd rather have control of a fan myself, if required, than be stuck with some noise I didn't want.


----------



## utsmaster18

I'm going to be getting a 60" Sony NX-800 and it has a USB port in it so that I can play movies and music off a hard drive. My question is since the USB is connected to the TV, it won't have any sound running to the receiver so the sound would be coming out of the TV right? Is there anyway I can get the sound to come out of the receivers instead while still being able to use the hard drive to play movies?


The TV itself has an audio output. Would I be able to run an audio wire from the TV output to the receiver? If I can, which input do I put it in?


this is the TV link if you need more info on the TV

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921666077682


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utsmaster18* /forum/post/18325527
> 
> 
> I'm going to be getting a 60" Sony NX-800 and it has a USB port in it so that I can play movies and music off a hard drive. My question is since the USB is connected to the TV, it won't have any sound running to the receiver so the sound would be coming out of the TV right? Is there anyway I can get the sound to come out of the receivers instead while still being able to use the hard drive to play movies?
> 
> 
> The TV itself has an audio output. Would I be able to run an audio wire from the TV output to the receiver? If I can, which input do I put it in?
> 
> 
> this is the TV link if you need more info on the TV
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921666077682



Sure just get an Optical/Toslink cable and run from Tv to S7200 (use either OPT-1 or OPT-2).


----------



## utsmaster18

Great this makes it really easy to watch movies now.


Thanks


----------



## Djoel

I have a friend at work who just purchased one of these, he tells me he can't see the Ipod's interface on his telly..Are these docks incapable of displaying the playlist and such?


Any feedback list help


Thanks


DJoel


----------



## Djoel

Never mind about the above question, just found out it can't be done with this particular AVR.


DJoel


----------



## kc33sox

I see the 7200 is back down to 749 $ Should i pull the trigger or wait?


----------



## cecoleman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kc33sox* /forum/post/18364452
> 
> 
> I see the 7200 is back down to 749 $ Should i pull the trigger or wait?



I would shop around... I bought this unit for $670 back in September labor day weekend at HHGREGG.


----------



## utsmaster18

How high should the volume be on the subwoofer? I have it placed right beside the tv, and I sit about 12 ft away. I read that your not supposed to put the volume on full because the bass won't sound good then. So how high do you recommend the volume to be?


----------



## dvansowhat

I have mine set at half between min. and max. on back of unit but everyone will have their own setting based on your listening area.


----------



## evilhadou83

Info/Delivery: Ordered from Vanns, Fedex left it outside in the rain and the box was soaked! A tiny piece of plastic was on top with my shovel on top of that. The box did have some slight damage on the side.


Unpacking: Once the top was opened up the inside of the box was bone dry







thankfully! Each item was packed tight w/ every piece in the box. No damage to any item.


Hookup: Didn't realize that there were two instruction booklets so this took a little longer than neccessary but very straight forward. The surround wire was too short and had to improvise somewhat. I only hooked up the 5.1 for now but may look into rocketfish for a zone 2 option in the kitchen.


Setup: Audyssey EQ set up was straightforward and relatively quick.


QUESTION: I have a couch about 11 feet from the TV/speakers in a direct line and another couch I sit on to game to the right of that and about 4 feet closer. The Center channel doesn't seem to broadcast appropriately to that position. I bumped up the volume on the center but can I use a "wide option" to accomplish the same thing without upsetting the balance???


QUESTION: I have a Samsung PNxB650 and was able to get the Onkyo remote to control it but not quite to my liking. Does anyone know where to get a better code for this set? I was able to use the ANYnet feature to control the volume using my DIRECTV remote and TV remote but I would like to phase out the TV remote if possible. - would like to avoid a universal -


Impressions: The last time I had a "system" it was a 50 +1 cd changer w/ 2 tape decks two speakers w/ built in woofers and a center...I thought it was pretty cool in the early 90's. I damn near wept when I put in the Dark Knight, GOW III, and Battlefield BC 2. The punch in the subwoofer that I placed in the corner at half power was a thing of beauty. It sounded like the surrounds were pushing the bass which was incredible







My wife said it sounded like someone was sneaking up on her and lo and behold I find some guy behind me in BC 2 online multiplayer. Needless to say he didn't get my dog tags










--> I plan on checking music and the strength of the system by this weekend.


Overall I am ecstatic,


psn: evilhadou


----------



## tranms

Ordered from Newegg for $689 over the weekend. Placed my order friday and received it monday. The system looks very classy with dark wood and black trim. Totally matches the ikea wall mounted entertainment center in my living room. The sub woofer is huge and the receiver has so many features. The only gripe I have is the dental floss wiring provided with the setup. 24AWG and short lengths for the rear surrounds! pretty crappy. Audyssey eq took about 15min and was pretty accurate with Ch distance measurements.


Because of the sizing and placement of furniture in my room I'll be using the extra 2 speakers in the PLIIz configuration (front height). I currently have it in a 5.1 setup and it sounds amazing. I had to tweak the center channel a little bit because of low audio. I have a 1st launched non-slim PS3 and a FIOS DVR hooked up via HDMI.


Is anyone using the PLIIz configuration vs the PLIIx configuration?

Will this Listening mode be available once I hook up the front height speakers?

Also any recommendations for listening modes for the PS3 LPCM output?

I've tried using Direct and MultiChannel.


----------



## evane007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kc33sox* /forum/post/18364452
> 
> 
> I see the 7200 is back down to 749 $ Should i pull the trigger or wait?



Pull the trigger I love mine.


----------



## Rackoff493

Well after weeks of searching and scouring the vast internet, I finally purchased the S7200. Took alot for me to do it, but I think I found a good deal at abt.com. With saving 5% on my order for signing up to a weekly eMail, the total price (with free shipping) was $710.60. Thats the lowest I have seen in quite awhile.


I literally cannot wait to toss out my old Sony HTiB and replace it with this MONSTER!!


I will put up some pictures soon. Obviously its not a high-end home theater system, but I have it paired with a brand new (4 days old) 65" Mitsubishi DLP TV, which is incredible, and I will have my PS3, Wii and Fios all into the receiver. Its like hanukkah came early


----------



## bgwelistyl

689? i don't see that price on Newegg










ah well


----------



## utsmaster18

This system is amazing. I'm doing a 7.2 setup and wow. The bottles in the bar at the back of the room fell off







Luckily, we were able to catch them since we were trying to see what could happen but this system can do serious damage.


One question I had was if I connect the Xbox 360 using component, would it upconvert the signal to 1080i and then pass it through HDMI?


Otherwise I might as well just connect it to the TV and use 1080p and the use the optical out to get sound, rather than have 1080i upconvert.


----------



## atcraw2

I have a quick question, I have my Wii connected to the receiver and I can hear the sound but I am getting no video. I connected the Wii to the component game connection on the back of the receiver and I am running the hdmi out to my tv. I have no troubles with my ps3 which is connected to my receiver via hdmi. I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to home theater so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atcraw2* /forum/post/18471964
> 
> 
> I have a quick question, I have my Wii connected to the receiver and I can hear the sound but I am getting no video. I connected the Wii to the component game connection on the back of the receiver and I am running the hdmi out to my tv. I have no troubles with my ps3 which is connected to my receiver via hdmi. I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to home theater so any help would be appreciated.



Hi atcraw2, are you using the standard RCA composite (yellow, red & white) cables that came with the Wii or Component cables (red, blue, green, red & white)?


Did you assign the Inputs correctly?


For Composite connection under "GAME":


GAME --> HDMI Input assign it to (-----) from HDMI 4


GAME --> Component Video Input assign it to (-----) which is default


GAME --> Digital Audio Input assign it to (-----) from OPT 1



For Component connection under "IN-1 (DVD/BD)" or "IN-2 (CBL/SAT)"


GAME --> HDMI Input assign it to (-----) from HDMI 4


GAME --> Component Video Input assign it to (IN-1 or IN-2) from -----


GAME --> Digital Audio Input assign it to (-----) from OPT 1


Note: connect the RCA audio cables (red & white) under GAME port.


----------



## atcraw2

I was using the one's that came with the Wii, I followed your instructions and it works great now! Thanks so much!


----------



## utsmaster18

Is it better to bitstream from ps3 and let the receiver to decode or for the ps3 to go PCM and then just output it to the receiver? Is there any differences or advantages from one to the other?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utsmaster18* /forum/post/18479552
> 
> 
> Is it better to bitstream from ps3 and let the receiver to decode or for the ps3 to go PCM and then just output it to the receiver? Is there any differences or advantages from one to the other?



Other may have different opinion on this. But I have a PS3 Slim and try it both ways and can't tell a difference.

Note that if you have a PS3 Phat then it can't bitstream.


----------



## Rackoff493

Yesterday, my Onkyo HT-S7200 was shipped to my apartment (Finally)...











Picture of it in the "holding cell" for packages...A bit large and heavy (110 lbs)











I am not sure why they say 7.1 on the box, when the receiver can support 7.2. Oh, and thanks to Fedex to throwing the box around and what seems like letting a rat chew through the top of the box (Thankfully, nothing was damaged, packing was pretty tight)











Damn Fedex...I intend to write a letter complaining about the poor delivery methods they use!











Everything fits quite nicely incase some A-hole delivery man wants to toss it around











Pictures of the Tall Boys...At first they seemed a bit unsteady, but then I found the metal plate you attach to the bottom to make them sturdy. Even with the plate, they feel a bit unsteady, but will not topple over by themselves.











Monster Sub...











My old Sony HTiB passive Sub next to the new 280 watt powered Onkyo Sub...The lows are very nice



















Not the great of a picture...I was trying to company my old Sony HTiB AVR to the Onkyo AVR. Believe me when I tell you, the Onkyo its quite a bit larger and heavier











I think I have a few more inputs to use compared to the old Sony AVR...



All in all, I am very happy with the purchase so far. I still have not really cranked it up for fear my neighbors will come knocking, but perhaps on a weekend I will turn it up.


----------



## kc33sox

Got the sanus speaker mounts , was thinking i could run the speaker wires through it but u cant anybody find mounts that u can run the wire through it ? Otherwise how to run the wire?


----------



## JoeSony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rackoff493* /forum/post/18482115
> 
> 
> Yesterday, my Onkyo HT-S7200 was shipped to my apartment (Finally)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of it in the "holding cell" for packages...A bit large and heavy (110 lbs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why they say 7.1 on the box, when the receiver can support 7.2. Oh, and thanks to Fedex to throwing the box around and what seems like letting a rat chew through the top of the box (Thankfully, nothing was damaged, packing was pretty tight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Fedex...I intend to write a letter complaining about the poor delivery methods they use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fits quite nicely incase some A-hole delivery man wants to toss it around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of the Tall Boys...At first they seemed a bit unsteady, but then I found the metal plate you attach to the bottom to make them sturdy. Even with the plate, they feel a bit unsteady, but will not topple over by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster Sub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old Sony HTiB passive Sub next to the new 280 watt powered Onkyo Sub...The lows are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the great of a picture...I was trying to company my old Sony HTiB AVR to the Onkyo AVR. Believe me when I tell you, the Onkyo its quite a bit larger and heavier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a few more inputs to use compared to the old Sony AVR...
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I am very happy with the purchase so far. I still have not really cranked it up for fear my neighbors will come knocking, but perhaps on a weekend I will turn it up.



Thanks for the photos. Looks like they package it very well to account the delivery abuse the box gets.


----------



## wayacura

I'm thinking about buying this system and using it temporarily as a 5.1 or 3.1 system. I currently live in a townhouse but will be moving soon to a bigger place.


Does anyone know if the receiver has the logic to run as a 5.1 or 3.1 system? I don't want to take the plunge if the receiver will still be sending signal to vacant speakers.


----------



## tranms

I don't know about 3.1 but I first set my system up for 5.1 through the audyssey calibration. after I added the extra 2 speakers for front heights, I went through the audyssey setup again and it found them. This added the extra ProLogic II Height sound settings. In a 5.1 setup certain sound settings are not available.


----------



## CountThis

I just bought the HT-S7200B system from Frys. Love it so far but I have two questions:


1) I am going to place this in a media cabinet with the doors closed. Is there a way to remotely control the receiver with the doors closed and blocking the IR eye? I noticed there is an RI port on the back of the reciever but have not been able to find an IR extension kit to hook up to it.


2) (I read that some other people had this same issue but never saw an aswer) I have my Samsung BD-C5500 blu-ray player hooked up thru HDMI. When I play a movie it sounds great but I really have to crack the volume up for it to be at an acceptable level (somewheere between 50 - 55 with the receiver maxing out at 70). Is this normal?


3) My max volume is 70..... I believe I read in the instruction manual that the max is supposed to be 80. I have no limit on max volume selected in the setup menu. Anyone else notice this.... or am I just crazy?


Thanks for any input!!


----------



## lambo172008

hey guys, im thinking about purchasing this system from newegg, they have an open box deal that seems pretty good. anyone have any experience ordering any av open box equipment from them?

heres the link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16882120144R


----------



## tranms

same deal i got a few weeks ago, on sale this weekend from newegg with coupon $690


from bensbargains.net

"Newegg has the Onkyo HT-S7200 7.1-Channel Black Home Theater System with iPod Dock for $730 - $50 off with coupon code HTS422X5 [Exp 4/26] + $10 shipping = $690 shipped. Includes 2 front speakers, 2 rear speakers, 2 surround speakers, 1 center speaker, 1 subwoofer, and Onkyo Remote Interactive Dock for iPod. "


----------



## evane007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeSony* /forum/post/18508169
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos. Looks like they package it very well to account the delivery abuse the box gets.



Great photos and everything. Yeah mine was a little tore up ass well. Really do not think they can damage a box that heavy.


----------



## dvansowhat

I bouht mine for 749.00 but un-boxed it at store site made sure everthing was ok, and yes I could have got it cheaper on-line, this way there were no gorillas tossing it around.☺


----------



## Dave89

What gauge speaker wire did you guys use for the 7200? And how many of them would I need for this 7.1 system? I just ordered a refurb 7200 from shoponkyo for $563 with an onkyo blu-ray player included which I thought was a pretty sweet deal considering that I've heard most refurbs are just returned or open box items...


----------



## dvansowhat

I used some 14↔16 gauge for mine which is just like lamp cord as I had several runs of 20to30 ft. for a total of 135ft. of cord. This is probably overkill on wire size but I am not one to skimp on things. You will have to measure your room size and go from there.


----------



## icy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17608040
> 
> 
> I should add there are a couple other improvements in the 72 over the 62. For one the front speakers have built in stands as a tallboys. The other thing is that the subwoofer has a little more meat to it.



Am I correct in stating there are additional differences:


- The center, left, and right speakers on the 7200 each have (2) 3.25" woofers and a 1" balanced tweeter, while the center, left, and right speakers on the 6200 only have (1) 4" woofer and a 1" tweeter.


- The receiver for the 7200 has an extra subwoofer pre-out.


----------



## erock9174

So I just bought the Avatar blu-ray and had a problem. I wasnt sure what sound mode to pick so I posted over on the Avatar thread, they suggested setting the listening mode to DTS-HD Master Audio. So I tried fiddling with the audio settings (movie mode) and the only time the red DTS light comes on while watching a movie is when I am in Neo:6 mode. Does anyone know what the screen on the receiver should say when trying to get DTS-HD Master mode ? I want to make sure I get the most out of my system's audio.


I am using an HDMI cord and a PS3 to play the Blu-ray so I think I have all the bases covered hardware wise.


----------



## erock9174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave89* /forum/post/18539003
> 
> 
> What gauge speaker wire did you guys use for the 7200? And how many of them would I need for this 7.1 system? I just ordered a refurb 7200 from shoponkyo for $563 with an onkyo blu-ray player included which I thought was a pretty sweet deal considering that I've heard most refurbs are just returned or open box items...




I used 16 gauge for the front's and center channel.

And used in-wall rated 14 gauge for the 4 surround speakers.

All purchased from monoprice.com


the rear speaker wire is pretty slick. If you plan to run a 7.1 setup I strongly recommend it. It's actually 2 pairs of wire surrounded with one coating. So essentially it runs to the first surround speaker then I spliced into the shrouding and ran the next pair of wires to the rear surround.


If anyone plans on buying this system make sure to check out HH gregg. I bought mine back around January or so for $639 new. They were having a 20% off all Home Theater equipment sale. They frequently run sales and will also match internet pricing.


----------



## Dave89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18549668
> 
> 
> I used 16 gauge for the front's and center channel.
> 
> And used in-wall rated 14 gauge for the 4 surround speakers.
> 
> All purchased from monoprice.com
> 
> 
> the rear speaker wire is pretty slick. If you plan to run a 7.1 setup I strongly recommend it. It's actually 2 pairs of wire surrounded with one coating. So essentially it runs to the first surround speaker then I spliced into the shrouding and ran the next pair of wires to the rear surround.
> 
> 
> If anyone plans on buying this system make sure to check out HH gregg. I bought mine back around January or so for $639 new. They were having a 20% off all Home Theater equipment sale. They frequently run sales and will also match internet pricing.



Yeah I wasn't sure if 14 gauge wire would fit, isn't it kinda snug/tight? I was looking at monoprice and they have some great prices so I'll probably buy the cables you specified along with some banana plugs. Thanks.


----------



## erock9174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave89* /forum/post/18549866
> 
> 
> Yeah I wasn't sure if 14 gauge wire would fit, isn't it kinda snug/tight? I was looking at monoprice and they have some great prices so I'll probably buy the cables you specified along with some banana plugs. Thanks.



I don't seem to remember the 14gu being an issue.

The hardest thing was holding the speaker towards the wall while attaching the wire to the speaker. Cause I pre-wired the rear-surrounds behind drywall. So I only had about 6" hanging out of the wall.


----------



## erock9174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18549612
> 
> 
> So I just bought the Avatar blu-ray and had a problem. I wasnt sure what sound mode to pick so I posted over on the Avatar thread, they suggested setting the listening mode to DTS-HD Master Audio. So I tried fiddling with the audio settings (movie mode) and the only time the red DTS light comes on while watching a movie is when I am in Neo:6 mode. Does anyone know what the screen on the receiver should say when trying to get DTS-HD Master mode ? I want to make sure I get the most out of my system's audio.
> 
> 
> I am using an HDMI cord and a PS3 to play the Blu-ray so I think I have all the bases covered hardware wise.



I think I might have solved my own question.

When the movie was playing before on Neo6 with the DTS light on, the surround speakers had no sound. So I went into the on-screen audio setup and noticed I had the first option selected which was just plain "Stereo" I believe. So I chose option #4 which was DTS and I noticed when I went back to the movie the surrounds are now on.


However I am still not 100% certain I am using DTS-HD Master mode.

What should the reveiver screen read for that?


----------



## SovietSlayer

Set the PS3 to LPCM not bitstream and on the receiver use multich not direct. Then select the audio format on the PS3 that you want to use.


----------



## erock9174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SovietSlayer* /forum/post/18552931
> 
> 
> Set the PS3 to LPCM not bitstream and on the receiver use multich not direct. Then select the audio format on the PS3 that you want to use.



I thought in order to select the format on the ps3 you had to use bitstream ?


----------



## Rackoff493

Has anyone used these speaker stands from Monoprice?


I want some good speaker stands but dont want to spend an arm and a leg for pieces of metal with holes.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## utsmaster18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18553652
> 
> 
> I thought in order to select the format on the ps3 you had to use bitstream ?



Your right. You have to put in bitstream, and then let the audio pass through the receiver which will then decode it. If you leave it at LPCM then the PS3 will decode and the lights won't turn on your receiver.


You might need to choose the soundtrack on the actual blu ray itself. When it is playing, press triangle or if you have a remote go to select the different languages it is available in and they will have different soundtracks with different formats such DD 5.1, DTS HD MA, etc. Once you pick that everything should be good to go.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18552516
> 
> 
> I think I might have solved my own question.
> 
> When the movie was playing before on Neo6 with the DTS light on, the surround speakers had no sound. So I went into the on-screen audio setup and noticed I had the first option selected which was just plain "Stereo" I believe. So I chose option #4 which was DTS and I noticed when I went back to the movie the surrounds are now on.
> 
> 
> However I am still not 100% certain I am using DTS-HD Master mode.
> 
> What should the reveiver screen read for that?



Hi erock9174, in the PS3 Slim menu go to:

*Video Settings*: set both to bitstream


BD Audio Output Format (optical digital)


BD/DVD audio output format (hdmi)

*Audio Settings:*


Audio Multi-Output to "OFF"


HDMI to "Manual" (not "Automatic"), here is where in which you choose the HD codec


Also don't forget to check the audio disc track (TrueHD/DTSMA-HD) as some does not come as default setting.


----------



## CountThis

I bought a HT-S7200 theater in a box set a few weeks ago. So far I have watched 2 Blu-ray movies thru my also new Samsung BD-C5500 player. Here's were the probelm starts..... Last night I tried to watch Avatar. About 30 minutes into the movie everything suddently started getting crazy pixilated. I rewinded to see if it was the disc, but it wasn't, everything was now pixilated. I thought maybe things were getting overheated so I moved things around and finally was able to get things going again after turning things on and off. 15 minutes later.... same thing happens. So I put an old laptop cooler under the receiver and put the Blu-ray player up on some blocks..... 10 minutes later... same thing again. In all cases, after waiting 5 minutes or so while flipping things on and off makes things all better. Another curious thing is as I check to see if the cables are loose or something I will get these popping noises out of the speakers which will go away if I yank the HDMI connection to the blue-ray player. The most curious thing is that when my wife went to bed and I turned the volume down from 48 to 30.... no problems at all. Movie finished through to the end. Anyone have any idea what could be going on? Both the receiver and blu-ray player don't feel that hot in any cases.


----------



## dvansowhat

Your problem with Avatar sounds like you need a firmware update for your player which should be available now for your 5500. Go to Samsung site and check for FW updates for your particular model.


----------



## CountThis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvansowhat* /forum/post/18565558
> 
> 
> Your problem with Avatar sounds like you need a firmware update for your player which should be available now for your 5500. Go to Samsung site and check for FW updates for your particular model.



Thanks for the response. I think I have it nailed down to the blu-ray player. Samsung hasn't released a firmware update since April 14th though...... WTF!!


----------



## CountThis

Ok, here we go again. I'm just full of problems these days:


I can't get the HT-RC160 receiver to pass 1080P vido thru. I have the blu-ray player hooked up to the receiver with an HDMI cable and the receiver to a Samsung un55c6500 with an HDMI cable. I swear it was working correctly last night but and just will not work today. It will pass 1080i from the blu-ray player no problem. The blu-ray player hooked directly to the tv... no problem. The blu-ray player thru the receiver... big problem. I am ready to drop kick this receiver out the door. Hope someone has some help for me.

Thanks!


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CountThis* /forum/post/18566815
> 
> 
> Ok, here we go again. I'm just full of problems these days:
> 
> 
> I can't get the HT-RC160 receiver to pass 1080P vido thru. I have the blu-ray player hooked up to the receiver with an HDMI cable and the receiver to a Samsung un55c6500 with an HDMI cable. I swear it was working correctly last night but and just will not work today. It will pass 1080i from the blu-ray player no problem. The blu-ray player hooked directly to the tv... no problem. The blu-ray player thru the receiver... big problem. I am ready to drop kick this receiver out the door. Hope someone has some help for me.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you need to go to the HDMI set up menu in the 160 as explained in the manual on page 39 and that should help to set the 160 up. Do you have a 1080p capable tv? If so you may need to go to tv settings and re-name the input to receiver↔HDMI. Depends on your tv options.


----------



## CountThis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvansowhat* /forum/post/18566939
> 
> 
> I think you need to go to the HDMI set up menu in the 160 as explained in the manual on page 39 and that should help to set the 160 up. Do you have a 1080p capable tv? If so you may need to go to tv settings and re-name the input to receiver↔HDMI. Depends on your tv options.



Thanks for the response!


I had that all setup correctly already...... tv is 1080p capable. Has no problem playing the 1080p signal directly from the blu-ray player.


----------



## dvansowhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CountThis* /forum/post/18567235
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> 
> I had that all setup correctly already...... tv is 1080p capable. Has no problem playing the 1080p signal directly from the blu-ray player.



Try this link: http://ars.samsung.com/customer/usa/...9&AT_ID=237883


----------



## CountThis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvansowhat* /forum/post/18568233
> 
> 
> Try this link: http://ars.samsung.com/customer/usa/...9&AT_ID=237883



OK, hopefullt eveyone can learn from my ignorance:


1) When loading Avatar, let it take the 5 min to load. If you screwed the load process up at anytime by pressing stop because you thought the blu-ray player was killing itself then you are going to need to hard reset your player.


2) Nothing is wrong with the onkyo pass thru. See point #3 below.


3) It appears that the Samsung un55c6500 can only receive 1080p video through the HDMI1/DVI port. Through the other HDMI ports it can only receive 1080i.... not sure what's up with this since the manual didn't say anything about this.


Life seems to be good now..... untill the next problem


----------



## erock9174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18561933
> 
> 
> Hi erock9174, in the PS3 Slim menu go to:
> 
> *Video Settings*: set both to bitstream
> 
> 
> BD Audio Output Format (optical digital)
> 
> 
> BD/DVD audio output format (hdmi)
> 
> *Audio Settings:*
> 
> 
> Audio Multi-Output to "OFF"
> 
> 
> HDMI to "Manual" (not "Automatic"), here is where in which you choose the HD codec
> 
> 
> Also don't forget to check the audio disc track (TrueHD/DTSMA-HD) as some does not come as default setting.



Thanks


At first I changed audio to Manual on the PS3 and made sure DTSMA-HD was checked but the Onkyo still wasn't picking it up right. The Onkyo still showed NEO:6 DTS which is for Music formats (ie. takes 2 channel and converts it to 7.1).


Before I read your reply above I set the Video outputs to Bitstream and that solved my problem. Now I see DTS-HD Master on the receiver's screen. Sounds really good. I did however leave the audio in "automatic" mode and the DTS-HD Master still comes through.


----------



## dante1a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18577217
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> At first I changed audio to Manual on the PS3 and made sure DTSMA-HD was checked but the Onkyo still wasn't picking it up right. The Onkyo still showed NEO:6 DTS which is for Music formats (ie. takes 2 channel and converts it to 7.1).
> 
> 
> Before I read your reply above I set the Video outputs to Bitstream and that solved my problem. Now I see DTS-HD Master on the receiver's screen. Sounds really good. I did however leave the audio in "automatic" mode and the DTS-HD Master still comes through.



Thanks! I just purchased this system 2 weeks ago and I was wondering how to get DTS-HD working as well. It does sound a lot louder. The Onkyo 7200 is an amazing system for the money.


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18553652
> 
> 
> I thought in order to select the format on the ps3 you had to use bitstream ?



Other-way around. With LPCM you can select ALL formats on the disc and have the PS3 decompress them into LCPM, which is why the receiver won't light up saying TrueHD. But with bitstream you can never pass PCM audio from the disc, worse yet some discs only have uncompressed PCM and lossy DD or DTS in which case you are locked into the inferior audio format using bitstream.


+ with a low-end model like this receiver, the PS3 will almost always do a better job decoding the audio the Onyko.


So like I said use LPCM not Bitstream on the PS3 and Multich not Direct on the Onkyo, then select what format you want, like normally, on the PS3.


----------



## dtraverso

Onkyo HT-S7200 is currently $660.21 on amazon, with FREE Super Saver shipping !!


Just picked-up my HTIB










.


----------



## dtraverso

Not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread. I posted a question to Onkyo support about whether the HT-s7200 allows HDMI passthrough while the system if off.


ME: Does HT-S7200 allow HDMI video/audio passthrough, when system is turned off? I'd like to be able to watch TV without using the surround sound system. Thank you


ONKYO: Yes if you do the following you will be able to watch any device connected to the receiver with HDMI coming in and HDMI going out from the receiver to your TV with the receiver turned off. In the setup menu under Hardware sub menu HDMI go to HDMI Control (RIHD) or Control make sure that is set to On or ENABLED, next go to Power Control and make sure this is ON or ENABLED. This will allow HDMI video & audio out when the receiver is turned off due to the HDMI CONTROL feature.

Bob E.


----------



## erock9174




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SovietSlayer* /forum/post/18591845
> 
> 
> Other-way around. With LPCM you can select ALL formats on the disc and have the PS3 decompress them into LCPM, which is why the receiver won't light up saying TrueHD. But with bitstream you can never select PCM audio on the disc, worse yet some discs only have uncompressed PCM and lossy DD or DTS in which case you are locked into the inferior audio format using bitstream.
> 
> 
> + with a low-end model like this receiver, the PS3 will almost always do a better job decoding the audio the Onyko.
> 
> 
> So like I said use LPCM not Bitstream on the PS3 and Multich not Direct on the Onkyo, then select what format you want, like normally, on the PS3.



So if I set it up this way with the PS3 slim in LPCM mode, then make sure DTS-HD Master audio is an option on the PS3. Then what should the Onkyo display show while I am playing a blu-ray, for instance Avatar which is in DTS-HD Master?


----------



## SD929

just an FYI the HT-S7200 is 649.99 at newegg today (8 May 2010)


----------



## evane007

Been wondering why sometimes the DTS-HD doesnt like it. Sounds like I need my laptop in front of me while I do this. I know probably somebody already has typed this, what is best for PS3 fat models.


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18593475
> 
> 
> So if I set it up this way with the PS3 slim in LPCM mode, then make sure DTS-HD Master audio is an option on the PS3. Then what should the Onkyo display show while I am playing a blu-ray, for instance Avatar which is in DTS-HD Master?



The Onkyo will always display Multichannel (In w/e abbreviation) PCM.

The PS3's menu will tell you what audio (DD, DTS, LPCM, etc) you are actually outputting.


----------



## skynsunny

I find my Sony 46v5100 TV is playing better than HTIB HTS 7200


Here is my setup ( basic







... )


1. Anetnna --> TV --> audio out (RCA) --> receiver

2. philips regular(not blue ray) dvd player ( played disney movies ( non blue ray ) --> audio out RCA --> receiver

3. Using basic speaker cable that came with HTIB.


TV sound is better than 7200 speaker.


Any tips on making this work better.


Will Tv --> optical out --> receiver -- Will this make huge difference?


Will getting blue ray player --> HDMI out --> Receiver - make huge difference.?


Ran Auddessey setup.



Any other tips...


----------



## JChin

Hi skynsunny, congrats and the answer is yes to both question.


----------



## utsmaster18

If I connect my laptop to the receiver via HDMI, would both sound and video get sent through or just video?


----------



## erock9174

I currently am hooked up to cable with AT&T Uverse.

Which sound mode should I be listening to normal tv programming in ?

Normally I see the TV Logic and PLxx are available to choose from.


----------



## Texas10

I have ATT Uverse and the receiver is relaying 480p I guess, my TV says 480p when I push display on remote, everything is hooked up via HDMI and couldn't find settings to change anything on this. The remote has a Video button that lets you change outputs but when I push video it says 'not available' so what do I do? I figured the receiver would just automatically output the highest available but I guess you have to tell it what to output somehow?? Any help is appreciated, thanks.


Oh TV is Sony 120Hz 1080p


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Texas10* /forum/post/18650560
> 
> 
> I have ATT Uverse and the receiver is relaying 480p I guess, my TV says 480p when I push display on remote, everything is hooked up via HDMI and couldn't find settings to change anything on this. The remote has a Video button that lets you change outputs but when I push video it says 'not available' so what do I do? I figured the receiver would just automatically output the highest available but I guess you have to tell it what to output somehow?? Any help is appreciated, thanks.
> 
> 
> Oh TV is Sony 120Hz 1080p



Hi Texas10, if you subscribed for HD channels just go into the STB menu and change it to 1080i (Menu -> Options -> System Options -> Aspect Ratio).


If you don't have HD channels then all the receiver will output is 480p via HDMI Input. If you want the reciever to output to the highest resolution with HDMI Out then connect STB to receiver using component cables (red, blue, green). Then on the remote press Receiver button and then Video button and set resolution to 1080i. The Tv will then take the 1080i and scale it to 1080p.


----------



## robbyville

So close to pulling the trigger on the 7200 but has anyone heard anything about a replacement product along the lines of a 7300?


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erock9174* /forum/post/18648991
> 
> 
> I currently am hooked up to cable with AT&T Uverse.
> 
> Which sound mode should I be listening to normal tv programming in ?
> 
> Normally I see the TV Logic and PLxx are available to choose from.



I find TV Logic actually does what it says. "This mode adds realistic acoustics to TV shows produced in a TV studio, surround effects to the entire sound, and clarity to voices." So for the news, gameshows, sitcoms, people just talking, it works a LOT better then Dolby PLII IMO.


----------



## pottscb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skynsunny* /forum/post/18611186
> 
> 
> I find my Sony 46v5100 TV is playing better than HTIB HTS 7200
> 
> 
> Here is my setup ( basic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... )
> 
> 
> 1. Anetnna --> TV --> audio out (RCA) --> receiver
> 
> 2. philips regular(not blue ray) dvd player ( played disney movies ( non blue ray ) --> audio out RCA --> receiver
> 
> 3. Using basic speaker cable that came with HTIB.
> 
> 
> TV sound is better than 7200 speaker.
> 
> 
> Any tips on making this work better.
> 
> 
> Will Tv --> optical out --> receiver -- Will this make huge difference?
> 
> 
> Will getting blue ray player --> HDMI out --> Receiver - make huge difference.?
> 
> 
> Ran Auddessey setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other tips...



Yes, you need to run HDMI to the receiver for it to work properly, RCA won't cut it. This system is optimised for Blu-ray movies with DTS-HDMA so you should buy the Sony Blu-ray player that you like best and hook it up to the receiver with HDMI (and HDMI out from the receiver to your TV). This will BLOW AWAY your TV speakers.



Hope this helps.


----------



## Rackoff493

I have tried to read posts on this topic, but it is rather confusing. Here is my issue. I bought the HT-S7200 and paired it with my PS3 (I got my PS3 the first day it came out in November 2007). I am not able to get 7.1 HD audio from the BluRays I play.


I know most BluRays do not come in at 7.1 surround sound because the world hates us, but why can I not hear HD Audio? For example, when I put in Avatar yesterday, I switched it to Dolby and the DTS light came on. It sounded great but I figured the HD Audio light would come on. I tried all the other settings and nothing brought on HD Audio.


I have all HDMI cables so that is not the issue either.


Can anyone help?


----------



## utsmaster18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rackoff493* /forum/post/18680471
> 
> 
> I have tried to read posts on this topic, but it is rather confusing. Here is my issue. I bought the HT-S7200 and paired it with my PS3 (I got my PS3 the first day it came out in November 2007). I am not able to get 7.1 HD audio from the BluRays I play.
> 
> 
> I know most BluRays do not come in at 7.1 surround sound because the world hates us, but why can I not hear HD Audio? For example, when I put in Avatar yesterday, I switched it to Dolby and the DTS light came on. It sounded great but I figured the HD Audio light would come on. I tried all the other settings and nothing brought on HD Audio.
> 
> 
> I have all HDMI cables so that is not the issue either.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?



Your PS3 isn't a Slim so it can't bitstream the audio to the receiver so the light won't turn on because HD audio isn't being sent to the receiver.


----------



## Rackoff493




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utsmaster18* /forum/post/18681230
> 
> 
> Your PS3 isn't a Slim so it can't bitstream the audio to the receiver so the light won't turn on because HD audio isn't being sent to the receiver.



So I have to buy a new PS3 to get HD Audio?


Is anyone in the market for a fat PS3????


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rackoff493* /forum/post/18682345
> 
> 
> So I have to buy a new PS3 to get HD Audio?
> 
> 
> Is anyone in the market for a fat PS3????



Set your PS3 to default settings. i.e. audio output to automatic and BD audio HDMI to Linear PCM.


----------



## Rackoff493




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SovietSlayer* /forum/post/18683246
> 
> 
> Set your PS3 to default settings. i.e. audio output to automatic and BD audio HDMI to Linear PCM.



That did not change anything...What was it suppose to change?


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rackoff493* /forum/post/18687218
> 
> 
> That did not change anything...What was it suppose to change?



Just to make sure we are on the same page. You realize your AVR won't lit up anything besides PCM / Multichannel (or direct if you switch it to that) and hitting select on the PS3 remote will tell you what codec you are actually outputting, correct?


----------



## dtraverso

.

.

Take a look at this link. My thread about Muffled voices, PS3 Settings, and Audessey setup:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post18681062 


Summary:

If Sub not connected during Audessey setup, the Bass will be increased on all other channels to compensate. Causes muffled voices, and such.


FAT PS3 processes all Audio/Video onboard. Switching from Bitstream/PCM doesn't have any effect.

You are getting HD audio, you just won't see the Orange "DTS-HD" light on Onkyo receiver.

Set receiver to Multichannel.

.

.

.


----------



## dvansowhat

For those of us that use a dedicated Blu-ray player there are no problems as some have with the Sony players. I know I will get blasted but what the heck. 2cents worth for my opinion.


----------



## cecoleman

My annoyance with the DVD industry as mentioned is the lack of 7.1 movies. I have no problem getting TRUEHD or DTS Master 5.1 to light-up. One trick for those that can't is that you have to disable secondary audio or menu audio for this to work properly. Its usually a setting in your DVD menu. My annoyance os lack of 7.1 Blu Ray's is that by default they play in their lossless format and only utilize 5 channels rendering my rear backs completely useless and serve only as a prop. The other annoyance of this is that when this is the case, I'd rather my rear backs to play and my my rear sides to be off. But there is no way to do this I'm afraid. I think the rear backs being utilized immerses you more into the movie than the the rear sides. I hardly notice the audio of the rear sides because of the width of the room and being slightly further away from them, also the rear sides are a foot or two in front of the seating (room limitations), whereas my rear's are directly behind me within a few feet. Someone solve this mystery of lossless disadvantage.


----------



## dvansowhat

I just watched Dark City recently which has 7.1 HD Master and all of my speakers were working using bitstream and the directors cut of this blu-ray. With 5.1 about all you can do is go plIIx or all channel. You could also try speaker layout to just use the rear speakers although the manual is not very clear on this subject.


----------



## Rackoff493




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvansowhat* /forum/post/18697825
> 
> 
> I just watched Dark City recently which has 7.1 HD Master and all of my speakers were working using bitstream and the directors cut of this blu-ray. With 5.1 about all you can do is go plIIx or all channel. You could also try speaker layout to just use the rear speakers although the manual is not very clear on this subject.



You have the fat PS3 or the skinny PS3?


----------



## Donmichaelo

I don't understand...

Amazon has the 607 rcvr for US$397+ sksht870 for US$249 which sum US$646,


However the HTS7200 which has the TXSR-160 (which is a slightly less powerful rcvr than the 607 among other little things (front HDMI etc,)) and the same speakers for US$749.


So am I wrong if I say that I may get a better system purchasing them separately??


Please need urgent response!!


Thanks in advance..


Donmichaelo


----------



## utsmaster18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donmichaelo* /forum/post/18710631
> 
> 
> I don't understand...
> 
> Amazon has the 607 rcvr for US$397+ sksht870 for US$249 which sum US$646,
> 
> 
> However the HTS7200 which has the TXSR-160 (which is a slightly less powerful rcvr than the 607 among other little things (front HDMI etc,)) and the same speakers for US$749.
> 
> 
> So am I wrong if I say that I may get a better system purchasing them separately??
> 
> 
> Please need urgent response!!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> 
> Donmichaelo



Yeah it said on CNET too that it is actually cheaper to purchase the components separate then buying it as an all in one. Also the RC-160 is more for the consumer that doesn't know their audio.


----------



## Heineken77

Hi Guys,


Just bought this set. Couple of quick questions if you wouldn't mind










1) Is there instructions on where to place the 7 speakers for a 7.1 setup?

2) Does the unit come with stands for all the speakers (rears and others?) If not, any good stands at a low cost that will work with these that you recommend?

3) I have a Harmon Kardan AVR435 receiver that is 5.1 but doesn't decode the HD audio and it doesn't have HDMI in or out, just analog. So will the receiver that comes in the 7200 box work better than the AVR435 or should I use the Harmon Kardon with the speakers and put the Onkyo receiver in the bedroom?


Thanks for the input guys!!!


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Hey all. I have purchased my speakers separate from the HTIB. I have them hooked up to the 807. I think for my blu-rays, these speakers kick A!


I can't believe the negativity toward Onkyo speakers but my SKS-HT870's sound really good! Does anyone else here concur?


----------



## Donmichaelo

I had my 870 in a basket and reading the wizards opinion about the Onkyo speakers I am planning to substitute them for a Jamo or Energy 5...Is your experience pleasant with them??


Don Mich


----------



## arock10

Just bought these, waiting for them to arrive. Someone suggest me a blu ray player that will take advantage of everything they offer plz


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donmichaelo* /forum/post/18736592
> 
> 
> I had my 870 in a basket and reading the wizards opinion about the Onkyo speakers I am planning to substitute them for a Jamo or Energy 5...Is your experience pleasant with them??
> 
> 
> Don Mich




Pleasant doesn't quite cover it. Total surprise is more like it. I paid 299. for this 7.1 system from J&R and coupled it with your Energy Take Classic sub purchased for 99. at Costco. The sound I hear suggests I paid close to 1K. VERY happy with this set up.


CNET did a review on this Onkyo set and were very positive.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock10* /forum/post/18738178
> 
> 
> Just bought these, waiting for them to arrive. Someone suggest me a blu ray player that will take advantage of everything they offer plz



Sure, if you have a player that decodes 7.1 and the rest of the goodies: TrueHD, DTS, DTSMasterAudio, etc, etc. I've found these speakers sound "pretty" good under normal situations but can really utilize technical audio. You won't be disappointed.


Ahh, "suggest" blu-ray player......I've got last years LG models BD370 and 390 and both do a great job. This years LG line up, I would suggest the LGBD570, does everything you'd want to have your speakers take advantage of the decoding. I've seen it as low as 129. http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video/...ayer-BD570.jsp


----------



## robbyville

So still think I will get the 7200 but I do have one question on the upscaling to 1080p. I currently have direct tv hd which I believe is 1080i and a blue ray player. Does the receiver actually upscale the direct tv to 1080p quality?


Also any rumours on a replacement for the 7200 or 9100 any time soon?


----------



## dvansowhat

The receiver will only do 1080i on a Sat. source although to me a 1080i OTA signal looks better than a 1080i signal on Sat.


----------



## tstroman

I'm considering this system (which has recently broken the $600 barrier on Newegg) but haven't seen any discussion yet as to its suitability for use with an HDMI-equipped HTPC (nominally running Windows 7 x64). Has anyone connected it to one of the Radeon 4000-series graphics cards that support 7.1-channel audio (I presume LPCM)? Does the computer play nicely with it, particularly with regard to turning off the receiver while the computer is running?


----------



## tntechbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecoleman* /forum/post/17221874
> 
> 
> I thought I would post some photos of my HT7200 setup. This is a couple shots of the front setup with my G15 Panny Plasma. I am really liking this setup.



Nice.









What size tv?

Thanks.


----------



## bobes75

Nice setup cecoleman.


Does anyone know the main different between the HDMI ports being 1.3a vs. 1.4a (which is in the new S7300)? Does the 1.3a play 1080p (say through a PS3, 360 or Bluray)? The main difference I see online is the 1.4a is 3D ready. I'm okay with no 3D just wanted to make sure on the 1080p. Thanks in advance.


----------



## afrogt

1.4 gives you the capability for 3D and also audio return. It would enable the TV to send back audio to the receiver without the use of an extra cable. Here is the description.
http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdm...1_4_faq.aspx#1 


both 1.3 and 1.4 will play a 1080p signal. I have a blu ray player and 1.3 receiver and it passes 1080p signals with no problem.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobes75* /forum/post/18886038
> 
> 
> Nice setup cecoleman.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the main different between the HDMI ports being 1.3a vs. 1.4a (which is in the new S7300)? Does the 1.3a play 1080p (say through a PS3, 360 or Bluray)? The main difference I see online is the 1.4a is 3D ready. I'm okay with no 3D just wanted to make sure on the 1080p. Thanks in advance.



For more info on 1.3, check this http://reviews.cnet.com/hdmi-guide/?...rColumnArea3.0


----------



## cecoleman

Wow I see my photos from a while back made another appearance. Here is updated as I've rearranged a bit.


----------



## tntechbug

Could anyone give me the width and height of the tall boy speakers.

Thanks.


----------



## dvansowhat

They are fortyone in. tall by four and half in. wide.


----------



## tntechbug

Thanks for this.











Also how does the 7200 do when playing music?

Again thanks.


----------



## cafcwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tstroman* /forum/post/18852559
> 
> 
> I'm considering this system (which has recently broken the $600 barrier on Newegg) but haven't seen any discussion yet as to its suitability for use with an HDMI-equipped HTPC (nominally running Windows 7 x64). Has anyone connected it to one of the Radeon 4000-series graphics cards that support 7.1-channel audio (I presume LPCM)? Does the computer play nicely with it, particularly with regard to turning off the receiver while the computer is running?




Here.


I have the HT-S7200 connected to Dell Inspiron Zino HD (ATI 4330) then onto my Samsung LN52B630. Per suggestions I read regarding HDMI switching with the PC sleeping/hibernating, I have the PC connected to HDMI 1. I do not KNOW this is required, but that is how I have it configured. Zino HD passes LPCM without problem. I'm not on here often, but shoot me a PM if you have any further specific questions with the HT-S7200/RC-160 and the ATI 4000-series.


-Jayson


----------



## salkings2002

Just bought my system. Have everything connected through hdmi. I have a ATT uverse and the audio cuts out every now and then. Anyone else have this problem? If I run a optical does anyone think that will solve the problem.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *salkings2002* /forum/post/18925043
> 
> 
> Just bought my system. Have everything connected through hdmi. I have a ATT uverse and the audio cuts out every now and then. Anyone else have this problem? If I run a optical does anyone think that will solve the problem.



Hi salkings2002, its Uverse STB see Utalk on Audio Drop Outs . Sometimes even using optical connection still produce audio drop out.


----------



## teemoney

just bought this system yesterday and hooked it up in a 5.1 configuration and it sounds really good. I ran the audessy(sp) and after i noticed i had no bass coming through the subwoofer, not happy. For some reason the set up recognized the woofer was connected but still sent more bass to the fronts. I fixed that manually in the audio settings and i'm happy again. Just a few questions though, since mt apt is too small to run 7.1 can i run 5.1 with the height speakers above my fronts, i think its called zone 2? I have a ps3 slim running through the receiver and its all hooked up to my samsung ln52b750 set, do i need to go into the ps3 settings to change anything to get the dts hd sound and true hd and all that? i'm new to ht so bare with me, if this was car stereo issues i would know what to do.


----------

